# Arirang 2012!



## Sloth (5. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Massenveranstaltung Arirang findet wieder statt. Von August bis September ist sie im Stadion Erster Mai in Pjöngjang zu sehen, einem, mit einem Fassungsvermögen von 150.000 Zuschauern, der weltweit größten Stadien. Die schönste Show dieser Erde wird durch 100.000 auftretende Artisten ermöglicht.
Die erstaunliche Choreographie, unglaubliche Synchronität und Komplexität der akrobatischen Nummern ist das Ergebnis vieler Monate harten Trainings. Rund 90 Minuten dauert die spektakuläre Show. 2007 war Arirang als größte gymnastische und künstlerische Leistung der Welt im Guinness Buch der Rekorde vertreten.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​
Quelle der Bilder:
"Naenara"-Nachricht von Naenara-Neueste Nachricht:Eröffnet wurde die Große Massensport- und Kunstschau


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2012)

naja schönste show der erde würd.ich nicht sagen


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2012)

Sag mal, hast Du den Text von der KCNA kopiert? Oder stammt es doch eher von hier: Nordkorea-info.de ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

Der Threadersteller reiche bitte die Quelle der Bilder (und ggf. des Textes) nach, sowie einen politischen oder gesellschaftlichen (oder wissenschaftlichen?) Diskussionsansatz.


----------



## Sloth (5. August 2012)

Hinweis:
Die Quelle der Bilder wurde dem Startpost hinzugefügt, den Text habe ich selbst geschrieben.

Diskussionsansatz:
Das größte Sportereignis aller Welt findet zur Zeit wieder statt. Man könnte annehmen in London. Falsch! In Pjöngjang!
Es ist erstaunlich, daß sich die Medien über dieses Ereignis in Schweigen hüllen. Warum ist es keiner Zeitung, keiner Nachrichten- oder Sportsendung auch nur eine kleine Randnotiz wert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

Es ist kein sportlicher Wettkampf.


----------



## Sloth (5. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist kein sportlicher Wettkampf.


Das ist kein Grund, das Ereignis zu verschweigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

Das ist ein Grund, dieses Ereigniss anders zu behandeln, als Olympia - was du ja gerne zum Vergleich heranziehst. Zweiter Faktor, der die Berichtsfrequenz drücken dürfte, sind die Bedingungen für Ausländer und für Journalisten im Veranstaltungsland. Da zudem jeglicher Bezug zu oder Bedeutung für Deutschland fehlt, rutscht das ganze halt in die "31." Minute der Tagesthemen, weil andere Inhalte wichtiger sind, und ist allenfalls noch unter ferner liefen (bzw. tanzten) in umfangreicheren Tageszeitungen zu finden.
Guck dir mal an, wo z.B. die Dokumenta in der normalen Berichterstattung landet. Und die ist mitten in Deutschland und findet als weltwichtigstes Ereigniss ihrer Art Zulauf aus der ganzen Welt.


----------



## Sloth (5. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ein Grund, dieses Ereigniss anders zu behandeln, als Olympia - was du ja gerne zum Vergleich heranziehst. Zweiter Faktor, der die Berichtsfrequenz drücken dürfte, sind die Bedingungen für Ausländer und für Journalisten im Veranstaltungsland. Da zudem jeglicher Bezug zu oder Bedeutung für Deutschland fehlt, rutscht das ganze halt in die "31." Minute der Tagesthemen, weil andere Inhalte wichtiger sind, und ist allenfalls noch unter ferner liefen (bzw. tanzten) in umfangreicheren Tageszeitungen zu finden.
> Guck dir mal an, wo z.B. die Dokumenta in der normalen Berichterstattung landet. Und die ist mitten in Deutschland und findet als weltwichtigstes Ereigniss ihrer Art Zulauf aus der ganzen Welt.


 Wenn irgendwo im tiefsten Rußland ein paar Motorräder auf Spikes im Kreis fahren, sieht man es im deutschen Fernsehen. Die Arirang hingegen ist nirgendwo zu finden.


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2012)

Es ist in erster Linie eine Propagandaveranstaltung eines stalinistisch regierten Landes. Wieso sollte das in unserer Presse mehr Platz als eine minimale Randnotiz - wenn überhaupt - wert sein?

Ich zitiere mal von Deiner Quelle:


> Auf die Bühne brachte das Schaffenskollektiv neue Werke, die den  unbeugsamen Geist unserer ganzen Armee und unseres ganzen Volkes, die  die unerreichten großen Männer vom Paektu-Gebirge auf ewig hoch verehren  und getreu der Führung des hoch verehrten Marschalls Kim Jong Un  für den endgültigen Sieg von starken aufblühenden Korea standhaft  kämpfen, und seine sich mit jedem Tag verwandelnde stolzerfüllte Gestalt  darstellen.



Was für ein realitätsfremder Schrott...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwo im tiefsten Rußland ein paar Motorräder auf Spikes im Kreis fahren, sieht man es im deutschen Fernsehen. Die Arirang hingegen ist nirgendwo zu finden.


 



ICH sehe das nicht im deutschen Fernsehen. Auch nicht kurz oder zufällig. Mag sein, dass mir die passenden Sender fehlen - aber da müsstest du dann bei eben diesen nachfragen, warum sie diese Prioritäten setzen. Die großen Kanäle scheinen mir beides zu ignorieren und bringen lieber irgendwelche für 5 Cent produzierten Eigenformate.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2012)

wie soll dieser mit propaganda vollgepumpte veranstalltung den bitte gröer sein als olympia? keiner ausser nordkorea kann zugucken und mehr als 150k leute passen auch nicht rein.


----------



## Sloth (6. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ICH sehe das nicht im deutschen Fernsehen. Auch nicht kurz oder zufällig. Mag sein, dass mir die passenden Sender fehlen - aber da müsstest du dann bei eben diesen nachfragen, warum sie diese Prioritäten setzen. Die großen Kanäle scheinen mir beides zu ignorieren und bringen lieber irgendwelche für 5 Cent produzierten Eigenformate.


Ich habe es jedenfalls geshen. War DSF oder Eurosport.
Ich denke einfach, daß Arirang nicht in das Bild des armen Hungerstaates passt, daß man von Nordkorea zeichnet.
 Ebensowenig wie z.B. das Ryugyong Hotel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Seeefe schrieb:


> wie soll dieser mit propaganda vollgepumpte   veranstalltung den bitte gröer sein als olympia? keiner ausser nordkorea   kann zugucken und mehr als 150k leute passen auch nicht rein.


Wie widersprüchlich. Einerseits gibst du an, es könner keiner außer   Nordkorea zugucken, andererseits sagst du, Arirang sei mit Propaganda   vollgepumpt.
Die Veranstaltung ist deswegen größer als Olympia, weil sie von 100.000 Akteuren dargestellt wird.

Zum Stadion.
Deine Behauptung ist natürlich falsch, ein Blick in die Wikipedia hätte dies schnell klarstellen können.
Das Stadion sist das zweitgrößte der Welt und fasst 150.000 Zuschauer.
Stadion Erster Mai



Icejester schrieb:


> Was für ein realitätsfremder Schrott...


Wie so oft wird geurteilt, völlig ohne Informationen zu besitzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Ich habe es jedenfalls geshen. War DSF oder Eurosport.



Dass dedizierte Spartenkanäle für Sportveranstaltungen auch über kleinere Sportveranstaltungen berichten, ist wohl ebenso logisch, wie dass sich nicht über Massenschauveranstaltungen (egal wo) berichten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Angebot an letzteren oder die Nachfrage nach letzteren auf absehbare Zeit zu einem eigenen Spartenkanal führen wird.



> Ich denke einfach, daß Arirang nicht in das Bild des armen Hungerstaates passt, daß man von Nordkorea zeichnet.
> Ebensowenig wie z.B. das Ryugyong Hotel:



Über diese (mitlerweile wieder Ex-)Bauruine wurde schon des öfteren in unseren Medien berichtet. (Besonders dann, wenn das Land mal wieder großspurig die baldige Fertigstellung ankündigte, während es zeitgleich nicht die Ressourcen hatte, für eine ausreichende Ernährung zu sorgen)



> Wie widersprüchlich. Einerseits gibst du an, es könner keiner außer   Nordkorea zugucken, andererseits sagst du, Arirang sei mit Propaganda   vollgepumpt.



Die Propaganda Nordkoreas ist (wie in so vielen absolutistischen Staaten) vor allem auf die eigene Bevölkerung gerichtet. Somit gibt es da keinen Widerspruch.



> Die Veranstaltung ist deswegen größer als Olympia, weil sie von 100.000 Akteuren dargestellt wird.



Die olympischen Spiele sind ein sportliches Großereigniss mit den Spitzenathleten aus iirc über 200 Nationen. Arirang scheint ein Propagandagroßereigniss mit Teilnehmern aus einer Nation zu sein, dessen große "Teilnehmer"zahl sich zu erheblichen Teilen aus der Eröffnungsverantstaltung (bis zu 30.000 Personen pro Choreographie) zusammensetzt. Das sind grundverschiedene Ausrichtungen, bei denen rein zahlenbasierte Vergleiche in ihrer Bedeutung auf die rein subjektive Auswahl von Frage und Kriterien reduziert werden.
Nach deiner Argumentationsweise wäre jedes Wattballturnier bedeutender, als die gesamte Formel 1 Saison, weil bei letzterer nur 24 Fahrer mitmachen.


----------



## Sloth (6. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass dedizierte Spartenkanäle für Sportveranstaltungen auch über kleinere Sportveranstaltungen berichten, ist wohl ebenso logisch, wie dass sich nicht über Massenschauveranstaltungen (egal wo) berichten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Angebot an letzteren oder die Nachfrage nach letzteren auf absehbare Zeit zu einem eigenen Spartenkanal führen wird.


Darum geht es nicht. Es fehlt jede noch so kleine Erwähnung in allen Medien.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über diese (mitlerweile wieder Ex-)Bauruine wurde schon des öfteren in unseren Medien berichtet. (Besonders dann, wenn das Land mal wieder großspurig die baldige Fertigstellung ankündigte, während es zeitgleich nicht die Ressourcen hatte, für eine ausreichende Ernährung zu sorgen)


Ja, darüber, daß es nicht fertig wurde, darüber hat man gerne berichtet. Daß es nun fertiggestellt ist und dieses Jahr eröffnet wird, darüber verliert man natürlich kein Wort. Das Ryugyong Hotel ist aber nur ein Beipsiel von vielen. Pjöngjang z.B. ist das Ereignis für den Architekturfreund:
Architektur in Nordkorea: Von Pjöngjang lernen heißt Bauen lernen - Nachrichten Kultur - WELT ONLINE
http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/authoralbumbackground/22882/verboten_schoen.html




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die olympischen Spiele sind ein sportliches Großereigniss mit den Spitzenathleten aus iirc über 200 Nationen. Arirang scheint ein Propagandagroßereigniss mit Teilnehmern aus einer Nation zu sein, dessen große "Teilnehmer"zahl sich zu erheblichen Teilen aus der Eröffnungsverantstaltung (bis zu 30.000 Personen pro Choreographie) zusammensetzt. Das sind grundverschiedene Ausrichtungen, bei denen rein zahlenbasierte Vergleiche in ihrer Bedeutung auf die rein subjektive Auswahl von Frage und Kriterien reduziert werden.
> Nach deiner Argumentationsweise wäre jedes Wattballturnier bedeutender, als die gesamte Formel 1 Saison, weil bei letzterer nur 24 Fahrer mitmachen.


Arirang ist eine Kulturveranstaltung, keine Propagandaveranstaltung.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2012)

natürlich ists keine propagandaveranstalltung genau wir die spiele von 1936 nicht für propaganda benutzt wurden


----------



## Sloth (6. August 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> natürlich ists keine propagandaveranstalltung genau wir die spiele von 1936 nicht für propaganda benutzt wurden


"Es findet in Nordkorea statt, also muß es eine Propagandaaktion sein."

Nicht wahr?


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2012)

es ist einfach fakt, so ist der kommunismus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> "Es findet in Nordkorea statt, also muß es eine Propagandaaktion sein."
> 
> Nicht wahr?



Es ist eine von einer diktatorischen Regierung zum Geburtstag des Dynastiegründers veranstaltetes Ereignis, dass u.a. "den unbeugsamen Geist unserer ganzen Armee", "die unerreichten großen Männer vom Paektu-Gebirge" (anm.: angeblicher Geburtsort Kim Jong Ils), die das Volk "auf ewig hoch verehrt", zelebriert. Ein Ereignis, dessen Teilnehmer "getreu der Führung des hoch verehrten Marschalls Kim Jong Un für den endgültigen Sieg von starken aufblühenden Korea standhaft kämpfen".
Das muss natürlich nichts mit Propaganda zu tun haben, könnte es aber 



@Seeefe: Mit Kommunismus hat das ganze nichts zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> "Es findet in Nordkorea statt, also muß es eine Propagandaaktion sein."
> 
> Nicht wahr?


 
Das sehe ich so. Alles was der Staat macht ist in erster Linie Propaganda um dem Volk zu zeigen -- das im Augenblick wegen des Taifuns schwer zu leiden hat -- dass Nord Korea das beste Land der Welt ist und dass alle anderen Länder schlechter dran sind.
Außerdem gibt es -- soweit ich das mal gelesen habe -- mehrere solche Großveranstaltungen in Nordkorea.
Außerdem berichtet das Nordkoreanische Staatsfernsehen doch darüber. Reicht doch.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine von einer diktatorischen Regierung zum Geburtstag des Dynastiegründers veranstaltetes Ereignis, dass u.a. "den unbeugsamen Geist unserer ganzen Armee", "die unerreichten großen Männer vom Paektu-Gebirge" (anm.: angeblicher Geburtsort Kim Jong Ils), die das Volk "auf ewig hoch verehrt", zelebriert. Ein Ereignis, dessen Teilnehmer "getreu der Führung des hoch verehrten Marschalls Kim Jong Un für den endgültigen Sieg von starken aufblühenden Korea standhaft kämpfen".
> Das muss natürlich nichts mit Propaganda zu tun haben, könnte es aber
> 
> @Seeefe: Mit Kommunismus hat das ganze nichts zu tun.



naja das sehen die leute die ich kenne aber anders  die müssens wissen die lebten lange genug im kommunismus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

Offensichtlich nicht lang genug, um die Unterschiede zwischen kommunistischer Theorie, realexistierendem Sozialismus und vollkommen unabhängig von beiden möglichen Propagandaveranstaltungen zu erlernen.


----------



## Sloth (7. August 2012)

Und schon wieder wurde etwas verteufelt und niedergetrampelt von Leuten, die nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben. Merkt ihr nicht, daß ihr genau in das Schema passt, welches ihr so kritisiert?


----------



## Zappaesk (9. August 2012)

Ich habe den Thread durchgelesen und bin nirgends auf eine Verteufelung gestoßen. Vielmehr wird das Thema recht sachlich als das geschildert was es ist. Eine pathetische Propagandaveranstaltung erster Güte für das nordkoreanische Volk. Zynisch dabei, dass sich hier die Führung feiert während die Bevölkerung in weiten Teilen des Landes in bitterer Armut leben muss. 

Das hier in den Medien nicht berichtet wird ist ob der rein regionalen Bedeutung der Veranstaltung völlig verständlich. Außerhalb Nordkoreas interessiert das halt einfach niemanden - obs die Nordkoreaner bzw. die Mehrheit dort überhaupt interessiert kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

Der nächste, der sie nicht gesehen hat, sie aber als Propagandaveranstaltung verunglimpft. 

Propaganda habe ich bei dem WM 06 gesehen, als das Stadion in eine politische korrekte Gutemschenarena verwandelt wurde, auf deren Spielfläche groß und deutlich die heuchlerische Toleranz propagiert wurde, die für unschuldige Menschen wie Drygalla nicht gilt, wohl aber für ausländische Schwerverbrecher und Kinderschänder.

Da schau ich mir lieber Arirang an...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efF2qztk3Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uter (11. August 2012)

Es bezweifelt niemand, dass es auch in "westlichen" Ländern Propaganda  bei Großveranstaltungen gibt. Die "kleinen" Unterschiede sind aber,  dass...


 trotz der Investitionen für die Veranstaltungen die Staaten  ihre Einwohner mit Nahrung versorgen können (und nicht über 25% ihres  BIP in ihre Armee stecken und ein Atomwaffenprogramm verfolgen)
 die Veranstaltungen ein Wirtschaftsfaktor sind und damit dem Staat auch wieder Geld einbringen
 die Veranstaltungen nicht zu Ehren ihrer diktatorischen Führer  stattfinden (also auch keine reinen Propagandaveranstaltungen sind)
 (bei den Veranstaltungen niemand eine militärische Uniform an hat und mit Säbeln fuchtelt )




Sloth schrieb:


> Merkt ihr nicht, daß ihr genau in das Schema passt, welches ihr so kritisiert?


 Meinst du damit Diktatoren, die Millionen Menschen unterdrücken und sich selbst lieber riesige Feste und Paraden ansehen bzw. in sie investieren, anstatt sich darum zu kümmern, dass die Menschen in ihrem Land satt werden? Wenn ja, dann lautet meine Antwort eindeutig nein, ich passe nicht in das Schema. 

Allgemein:
Schön wären Argumente und nicht nur Sätze wie den oben zitierten, sonst braucht man keinen (Diskussions-)Thread.


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> [*] trotz der Investitionen für die Veranstaltungen die Staaten  ihre Einwohner mit Nahrung versorgen können (und nicht über 25% ihres  BIP in ihre Armee stecken und ein Atomwaffenprogramm verfolgen)


In vielen westlichen Ländern gibt es auch zuwenig zu essen und das, obwohl für alle genug da ist. Es wird eben ungleich verteilt. Ein Atomwaffenprogramm oder eine Aufführung in einem Stadion mindert nicht die Verfügbarkeit von Lebensmitteln. Nordkorea hat allerdings Probleme mit Nahrungsmittelmangel. Das liegt aber nicht an der Regierung, sondern an dem Umstand, daß Nordkorea mit knapp 200 Einwohnern pro Quadratkilomter dicht besiedelt ist, aufgrund der Geographie aber nur rund 14 % seiner Fläche für die Landwirtschaft nutzbar ist. Hinzu kommen häufige Überschwemmungen und Unwetter. Die Versorgungslage ist aber weit weniger dramatisch, als man uns weißzumachen veruscht, wie die Asia Times schreibt:
Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News




Uter schrieb:


> [*] die Veranstaltungen ein Wirtschaftsfaktor sind und damit dem Staat auch wieder Geld einbringen


Bei uns sind es Wirtschaftsfaktoren, in Nordkorea sind es eben Kulturfaktoren. Was ist besser?




Uter schrieb:


> [*] die Veranstaltungen nicht zu Ehren ihrer diktatorischen Führer  stattfinden (also auch keine reinen Propagandaveranstaltungen sind)


Da bei uns ja alles demokratisch abläuft, wir also über Volksentscheide über alles entscheiden, kann man also sagen, daß unsere _demokratische _Führung in Form von Merkel bei der letzten Meisterschaft äußerst präsent war, während zum Endspiel der Meisterschaft unser Geld durch Zustimmung zum ESM zum Mitnehmen bereitgelegt wurde.




Uter schrieb:


> [*] (bei den Veranstaltungen niemand eine militärische Uniform an hat und mit Säbeln fuchtelt )
> [/List]


Uniformen sind ja so schlimm 
Andere Länder - andere Sitten, nicht wahr? Schon die "Sieg"-Rufe der Fans sind unseren Politikern ein Dorn im Auge, da ist an das Tragen von Uniformen ja nicht zu denken :
Jubelnde Deutschland-Fans - Patriotismus-Debatte bei Politikern - zu viel "Schland"? - EM-2012 - Fußball - Sport - Hamburger Abendblatt




Uter schrieb:


> Meinst du damit Diktatoren, die Millionen Menschen unterdrücken und sich selbst lieber riesige Feste und Paraden ansehen bzw. in sie investieren, anstatt sich darum zu kümmern, dass die Menschen in ihrem Land satt werden? Wenn ja, dann lautet meine Antwort eindeutig nein, ich passe nicht in das Schema.


Die Zuschauer von Arirang sind hauptsächlich Arbeiter aus Pjöngjang. Die Regierung kümmert sich auch sehr wohl darum, daß die Menschen satt werden. Erst letztens ließ sie ihre sämtlichen Botschaften in der Welt Anfragen bezüglich Lebensmittel an die jeweiligen Länder schicken. Aber unsere "Demokratien", die so tolerant sind, machen Lieferungen davon abhängig, ob Pjöngjang nach ihrer Pfeife tanzt, was natürlich nicht geschehen wird.
Nordkorea entwickelt sich gut. Technologisch sind sie oft weltspitze:
North Korean Precision Manufacturing Develops Computer Numerical Control (CNC) | Korea IT Times


----------



## Uter (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> In vielen westlichen Ländern gibt es auch zuwenig zu essen und das, obwohl für alle genug da ist. Es wird eben ungleich verteilt.


Ungleich verteilt, ja. Aber: In Ländern wie D muss niemand verhungern. Selbst für Obdachlose gibt es Suppenküchen etc. In Nordkorea gibt es genug Bauern, die jeden Tag ohne Pause hart arbeiten und trotzdem an qualitativer und quantitativer Unterernährung leiden.



Sloth schrieb:


> Ein Atomwaffenprogramm oder eine Aufführung in einem Stadion mindert nicht die Verfügbarkeit von Lebensmitteln.


Doch, denn sie binden beide verdammt viel Geld, was man...
a) in Lebensmittelimporte aus dem Ausland investieren könnte
b) in die Förderung der inländischen Landwirtschaft investieren könnte



Sloth schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an der Regierung, sondern an dem Umstand, daß Nordkorea mit knapp 200 Einwohnern pro Quadratkilomter dicht besiedelt ist, aufgrund der Geographie aber nur rund 14 % seiner Fläche für die Landwirtschaft nutzbar ist. Hinzu kommen häufige Überschwemmungen und Unwetter.


D hat knapp 225.
Wie kommst du auf die 14%? Mit angepasster Landwirtschaft könnte man sicher sehr viel mehr Fläche nutzen, aber dafür benötigt man wieder Aufklärung und Investitionen. Gegen Überschwemmungen (und auch sehr starke Winde und Trockenheiten) helfen Dämme, Mauern, an Hängen Terrassen, bepflanzte Flächen und Rückhaltebecken. Aber es wird ja lieber in anderes investiert.



Sloth schrieb:


> Die Versorgungslage ist aber weit weniger dramatisch, als man uns weißzumachen veruscht, wie die Asia Times schreibt:
> Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News


Das widerspricht ziemlich stark deinem vorletzten Zitat.



Sloth schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es Wirtschaftsfaktoren, in Nordkorea sind es eben Kulturfaktoren. Was ist besser?


Wenn ich in einem Staat mit so schlechtem Wirtschaftssystem lebe, dass ich nicht genug zu Essen habe ist mir die Kultur völlig egal. Abgesehen davon Parteiideale nicht als Kultur bezeichnet.



Sloth schrieb:


> Da bei uns ja alles demokratisch abläuft, wir also über Volksentscheide über alles entscheiden, kann man also sagen, daß unsere _demokratische _Führung in Form von Merkel bei der letzten Meisterschaft äußerst präsent war, während zum Endspiel der Meisterschaft unser Geld durch Zustimmung zum ESM zum Mitnehmen bereitgelegt wurde.


Und wo ist jetzt das Gegenargument zu meinem Zitat?
Trotzdem geh ich kurz darauf ein: Auch wenn Merkel zeitweise unter den Zusauern war, wurde ihr Bild nie auf die Ränge projeziert und sie wurde weder besungen noch gab es Plakate von ihr und allein für sie war es schon gar nicht.
btw: Wenn du dich in Nordkorea (oder auch China) so systemkritisch äußern würdest wie du es hier machst, dann hättest du nicht sonderlich lang Zugang zur Öffentlichkeit. Allein dieser Fakt sollte dir klarmachen, dass du hier in einem deutlich freieren Land lebst.



Sloth schrieb:


> Erst letztens ließ sie ihre sämtlichen Botschaften in der Welt Anfragen bezüglich Lebensmittel an die jeweiligen Länder schicken. Aber unsere "Demokratien", die so tolerant sind, machen Lieferungen davon abhängig, ob Pjöngjang nach ihrer Pfeife tanzt, was natürlich nicht geschehen wird.


Lebensmittelgeschenke sind sehr strittig (auch bei anderen Entwicklungsländern). Der Grund ist einfach: Die meisten Menschen leben von der Landwirtschaft. Wenn man gratis oder sehr günstig Lebensmittel einführt, dann zerstört man die Existenzgrundlage dieser Menschen, was zu Landflucht, Slumbildung in Städten und eventuell zu Unruhen bis hin zum Bürgerkrieg führen kann.



Sloth schrieb:


> Nordkorea entwickelt sich gut. Technologisch sind sie oft weltspitze:
> North Korean Precision Manufacturing Develops Computer Numerical Control (CNC) | Korea IT Times


 CNCs als Weltspitze zu bezeichnen ist hoffentlich nicht deren Ernst. Hier im Forum gibt es Privatpersonen, die soetwas besitzen/selbst bauen.


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Ungleich verteilt, ja. Aber: In Ländern wie D muss niemand verhungern. Selbst für Obdachlose gibt es Suppenküchen etc. In Nordkorea gibt es genug Bauern, die jeden Tag ohne Pause hart arbeiten und trotzdem an qualitativer und quantitativer Unterernährung leiden.


Klar kommst du mit Deutschland. Doch wie sieht es in anderen Ländern aus. Auch in Nordkorea verhungert keiner.
Nordkorea hat einen HDI über dem Weltdurchschnitt, über China und Rußland. Die Messung stammt überdies aus der Zeit der schlimmsten Krise des Landes. Er dürfte heute weit höher liegen:
List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Uter schrieb:


> UDoch, denn sie binden beide verdammt viel Geld, was man...
> a) in Lebensmittelimporte aus dem Ausland investieren könnte
> b) in die Förderung der inländischen Landwirtschaft investieren könnte


Du hast keinen Plan, oder? Die sozialistische Währung hat keinen Wert im kapitalistischen Ausland. Die inländische Landwirtschaft wird gefördert, Nordkorea exportiert sogar landwirtschaftliche Geräte.
"Gestern habe ich einen recht interessanten Artikel auf der Seite der staatlichen malaysischen Nachrichtenagentur Bernama gefunden.  Dieser berichtet davon, dass malaysische Bauern bald mit Hilfe  nordkoreanischer Technologien in der Lage sein werden, kommerziell Reis  anzubauen. Das Projekt, dem fünf nordkoreanische Experten beratend zur  Seite stehen, soll auf einem 263 Hektar großen Gebiet umgesetzt werden.  Die (nicht näher) genannten nordkoreanischen Technologien würden auch in  anderen Ländern wie China, Uganda und den Philippinen erfolgreich  angewandt."
http://nordkoreainfo.wordpress.com/...ische-entwicklungshilfe-von-reis-bis-raketen/




Uter schrieb:


> UD hat knapp 225.
> Wie kommst du auf die 14%?


*WTF? DAS STEHT DOCH DA! 
WAS ALSO SOLL DIESE SINNLOSE FRAGE?
*Aufgrund der Geographie. Alles voll Berge:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...IA_map.jpg/823px-North_Korea_1996_CIA_map.jpg

Was meinst, was in Südkorea oder Japan los wäre, würden sie auf einmal keine Nahrungsmittel mehr importieren können?




Uter schrieb:


> UDas widerspricht ziemlich stark deinem vorletzten Zitat.


*Nein. Wie kommst du darauf?*




Uter schrieb:


> UWenn ich in einem Staat mit so schlechtem Wirtschaftssystem lebe, dass ich nicht genug zu Essen habe ist mir die Kultur völlig egal. Abgesehen davon Parteiideale nicht als Kultur bezeichnet.


Wie gesagt, es liegt nicht an der Wirtschaft oder Politik. *Aber du brauchst ja keine Fakten, um dir deine eigene Wahrheit zurechtzurücken.*




Uter schrieb:


> UUnd wo ist jetzt das Gegenargument zu meinem Zitat?
> Trotzdem geh ich kurz darauf ein: Auch wenn Merkel zeitweise unter den Zusauern war, wurde ihr Bild nie auf die Ränge projeziert und sie wurde weder besungen noch gab es Plakate von ihr und allein für sie war es schon gar nicht.
> btw: Wenn du dich in Nordkorea (oder auch China) so systemkritisch äußern würdest wie du es hier machst, dann hättest du nicht sonderlich lang Zugang zur Öffentlichkeit. Allein dieser Fakt sollte dir klarmachen, dass du hier in einem deutlich freieren Land lebst.


Hier muß man sich aber kritisch äußern, denn das Land geht vor die Hunde und die Regierung ist verantwortlich.




Uter schrieb:


> ULebensmittelgeschenke sind sehr strittig (auch bei anderen Entwicklungsländern). Der Grund ist einfach: Die meisten Menschen leben von der Landwirtschaft. Wenn man gratis oder sehr günstig Lebensmittel einführt, dann zerstört man die Existenzgrundlage dieser Menschen, was zu Landflucht, Slumbildung in Städten und eventuell zu Unruhen bis hin zum Bürgerkrieg führen kann.


Im Falle von Nordkorea würde kein Bauer arbeitslos werden, ist doch klar. In Nordkorea gibt es keine Slums. Deine Argumente sind weniger als Luft.




Uter schrieb:


> UCNCs als Weltspitze zu bezeichnen ist hoffentlich nicht deren Ernst. Hier im Forum gibt es Privatpersonen, die soetwas besitzen/selbst bauen.


Lol, Korea IT Times (Südkorea) ist auf einmal nicht ernstzunehmen, damit du Recht hast, Hier baut niemand CNC Geräte. Die Diksussion ist gescheitert, da du alle Fakten ignorierst und die verlinkten Artikel nicht liest, damit ich nicht recht habe. Völlig sinnlos, Zahlen und Fakten werden ignoriert. Quatsch wird erzählt, der hier mehr zählt als Zahlen und Fakten. Wenn du diskutieren willst, dann akzeptiere die Wahrheit und erzähle keine Märchen. Ansonsten kannst du hier auch dichtmachen, natürlich erst, nachdem nächsten Beitrag, der alle von mir genannten Fakten anhand von nichts "widerlegt"...


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Auch in Nordkorea verhungert keiner.



Das sehe ich aber anders.



Sloth schrieb:


> Nordkorea hat einen HDI über dem Weltdurchschnitt, über China und Rußland. Die Messung stammt überdies aus der Zeit der schlimmsten Krise des Landes. Er dürfte heute weit höher liegen:
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Und wer legt diesen Wert fest?
Kommt eine unabhängig Kommission ins Land und überprüft die Leistungen?



Sloth schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Plan, oder? Die sozialistische Währung hat keinen Wert im kapitalistischen Ausland. Die inländische Landwirtschaft wird gefördert, Nordkorea exportiert sogar landwirtschaftliche Geräte.



Müssen sie auch. Wo sollen sie sonst Devisen her bekommen?
Sie müssen das verkaufen was sie produzieren oder erwirtschaften damit der Staatschef und die Militärs gut Leben können. Waffen müssen schließlich gekauft werden.
Dafür müssen die Menschen dort hungern oder können sich nichts leisten.



Sloth schrieb:


> Was meinst, was in Südkorea oder Japan los wäre, würden sie auf einmal keine Nahrungsmittel mehr importieren können?



Japan oder Südkorea haben viele Devisen und sind kreditwürdig. 



Sloth schrieb:


> Hier muß man sich aber kritisch äußern, denn das Land geht vor die Hunde und die Regierung ist verantwortlich.



Meinst du Deutschland? Finde ich nicht dass das Land vor die Hunde geht.



Sloth schrieb:


> Im Falle von Nordkorea würde kein Bauer arbeitslos werden, ist doch klar. In Nordkorea gibt es keine Slums. Deine Argumente sind weniger als Luft.



Woher weißt du dass es keine Slums gibt?
Schon mal dort gewesen? Unabhängige Berichte gelesen?



Sloth schrieb:


> Hier baut niemand CNC Geräte.


 
Ich sagte schon. Nord Korea muss alles verkaufen was sie irgendwie produzieren damit sie Devisen bekommen mit denen sie dann Dinge einkaufen können die sie brauchen bzw. die die Militärs brauchen.
China ist ein wichtiger Handelspartner. Aber die Chinesen nehmen keine Nord Koreanische Währung sondern Dollar und Dollar bekommt Nord Korea nur wenn sie etwas verkaufen.


Außerdem muss du nicht alles in Fettschrift oder Schriftgröße 7 schreiben. Niemand ist hier blind.


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber anders.


Ich habe dazu hier einen Artikel verlinkt. Lesen, oder eben nicht mitreden. So einfach ist das.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer legt diesen Wert fest?
> Kommt eine unabhängig Kommission ins Land und überprüft die Leistungen?


Auf den Link kann man klicken. Der sich daraufhin öffnende Wikipediaartikel offenbart, daß die UN den HDI ermittelt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen sie auch. Wo sollen sie sonst Devisen her bekommen?
> Sie müssen das verkaufen was sie produzieren oder erwirtschaften damit der Staatschef und die Militärs gut Leben können. Waffen müssen schließlich gekauft werden.
> Dafür müssen die Menschen dort hungern oder können sich nichts leisten.


Sie könnten mehr verkaufen, wie aber aus den von mir verlinkten Artikel ersichtlich, unterliegen z.B. die CNC Maschienen aus Nordkorea einem US-Embargo. Wie demokratisch und rechtstaatlich...




Threshold schrieb:


> Japan oder Südkorea haben viele Devisen und sind kreditwürdig.


Südkorea steht ganz gut da, aber Japan ist, gemessen in Prozent vom Bruttoinlandsprodukt, das höchst verschuldete Land der Erde.
Kreditwürdigkeit sieht anders aus. Nordkorea steht nur mit rund 12 Milliarden USD in der Kreide (angeblich, ob es überhaupt Schulden hat, vermag niemand zu sagen).




Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du Deutschland? Finde ich nicht dass das Land vor die Hunde geht.


Der Durchschnitts-IQ ist massiv zurückgegangen, Studienanfänger haben Probleme mit Lesen und Schreiben und Schulabgänger sind ungeeignet für Lehrstellen.
Massive Lücken bei Studienanfängern - Beim Schreiben und Lesen - N24.de

Die Industrie verabschiedet sich, die Kommunen sind blank, Islamismus und Armut halten Einzug.
Das Land geht vor die Hunde.




Threshold schrieb:


> Woher weißt du dass es keine Slums gibt?
> Schon mal dort gewesen? Unabhängige Berichte gelesen?


Slums kann man anhand ihrer Beschaffenheit erkennen. Es gibt in Nordkorea einfach keine Slums.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte schon. Nord Korea muss alles verkaufen was sie irgendwie produzieren damit sie Devisen bekommen mit denen sie dann Dinge einkaufen können die sie brauchen bzw. die die Militärs brauchen.
> China ist ein wichtiger Handelspartner. Aber die Chinesen nehmen keine Nord Koreanische Währung sondern Dollar und Dollar bekommt Nord Korea nur wenn sie etwas verkaufen.


Nordkorea ist sehr autark und baut seine Waffen, vom Sturmgewehr bis zum Panzer, selbst.
"US–Verteidigungsminister Donald Rumsfeld (2001-2006) bezeichnete Pjöngjang mehrfach als größten Raketenexporteur der Welt."
Raketen statt Reis - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2012)

Wer ein Regime wie Nordkorea hier so vehement verteidigt, hat in meinen Augen KEINE Glaubwürdigkeit...

Man sehe sich nur die Menschenrechtssituation dort an:
Menschenrechtssituation in Nordkorea

"Nordkorea zählt zu den Unterzeichnerstaaten des Internationalen Pakts über bürgerliche und politische Rechte, sowie des Pakts über wirtschaftliche, soziale und kulturelle Rechte. Dennoch beklagen die Vereinten Nationen, das Europäische Parlament und viele Menschenrechtsorganisationen massive Verletzungen der Menschenrechte. In vielen Rankings, etwa was die Pressefreiheit betrifft, liegt Nordkorea weltweit auf den letzten Plätzen.* Es gilt als das restriktivste heute existierender totalitärer Systeme.*"

Oder
*"Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit *

 Das stalinistische System mit seinem Personenkult bringt es mit sich,  dass jegliche Abweichung von der quasi-religiösen Verehrung der  politischen Führer Kim Il-sung und Kim Jong-il  bestraft wird. Bereits ein unachtsamer Umgang mit dem Porträt einer der  Führungspersönlichkeiten kann strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben, so  wie jegliche Äußerung einer Meinung, die nicht mit der Linie der  herrschenden Partei der Arbeit Koreas vereinbar ist oder gar deren Führungsanspruch in Frage stellt.

*Folter *

 Ehemalige Insassen von Gefängnissen und Straflagern berichten von der allgemeinen Verbreitung von Foltermethoden im nordkoreanischen Strafvollzugssystem.
*Todesstrafe *

 Die Todesstrafe für zahlreiche Vergehen ist in Nordkorea an der Tagesordnung. Exekutionen finden oft öffentlich statt.Menschenrechtsorganisationen haben Zeugenaussagen zu insgesamt 1193  Hinrichtungen in Nordkorea gesammelt und dokumentiert, wobei die  Dunkelziffer weitaus höher liegen dürfte.
*Menschenversuche *

 Mehrere nordkoreanische Flüchtlinge, aber auch Mitarbeiter  internationaler Organisationen berichten davon, dass in Nordkorea  systematisch neue Waffen an Lagerhäftlingen und z. T. minderjährigen  Behinderten getestet würden. So würden etwa Gruppen von Menschen in  einem geschlossenen Raum Giftgas in tödlicher Dosis ausgesetzt, um  dessen Effektivität zu testen."


Wenn dir das dortige System gefällt -> wandere aus und genieße es...


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenn dir das dortige System gefällt -> wandere aus und genieße es...


 Pass mal auf, dein großes Vorbild USA ist Folternation Number 1 und die Propaganda, die von Folter bis hin zu Gaskammer reicht, ist absurd, aber ihr glaubt den Quellen ja ohnehin je nach Inhalt. 

BBC-Bericht: Ex-Häftlinge werfen USA Folter in Gefängnis Bagram vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Torture | Amnesty International USA
"Folter - Made in USA": Die dunkle Seite der Macht - Medien - Tagesspiegel
Torture by U.S. Was Widespread

Irgendwie habt ihr alle die gleiche Meinung und unterliegt alle den gleichen Desinformationen und Informationssperren.
Da kann man ruhig ein gewisses Maß an Meinungsfreiheit gewähren, wenn man die Meinung so einfach manipulieren kann


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Pass mal auf, dein großes Vorbild USA ist Folternation Number 1 und die Propaganda, die von Folter bis hin zu Gaskammer reicht, ist absurd, aber ihr glaubt den Quellen ja ohnehin je nach Inhalt.
> 
> BBC-Bericht: Ex-Häftlinge werfen USA Folter in Gefängnis Bagram vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Torture | Amnesty International USA
> ...



Hab ich was geschrieben von "Die USA sind mein Vorbild"?
Woher hast du die Info das ich die USA so geil finde?
Hat dir das deine Glaskugel erzählt?

Ich habe mich NUR zum Thema Nordkorea geäußert.
Wie ich zu anderen Nationen stehe hab ich nirgends geschrieben.
Aber wenn man keine Argumente hat, legt man dem anderen halt Dinge in den Mund, die er nicht gesagt hat...
Glückwunsch: Bist ein exzellenter Parteigänger und passt super in das dortige System 
Kannst dich ja bewerben, vielleicht nehmen die dich.
Linientreue können die immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu hier einen Artikel verlinkt. Lesen, oder eben nicht mitreden. So einfach ist das.



Den habe ich gelesen nur nützt er mir nichts da ich dafür keine unabhängigen Quellen habe.



Sloth schrieb:


> Auf den Link kann man klicken. Der sich daraufhin öffnende Wikipediaartikel offenbart, daß die UN den HDI ermittelt.



Und wie macht die UN das? Fährt die ins Land und schaut nach oder bekommst sie Dokumente des Landes auf denen steht was sie so gemacht haben?



Sloth schrieb:


> Sie könnten mehr verkaufen, wie aber aus den von mir verlinkten Artikel ersichtlich, unterliegen z.B. die CNC Maschienen aus Nordkorea einem US-Embargo. Wie demokratisch und rechtstaatlich...



Was die USA boykottieren oder nicht ist ihre Entscheidung.
Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine Nord Koreanische CNC Maschine in Deutschland gesehen.



Sloth schrieb:


> Südkorea steht ganz gut da, aber Japan ist, gemessen in Prozent vom Bruttoinlandsprodukt, das höchst verschuldete Land der Erde.
> Kreditwürdigkeit sieht anders aus. Nordkorea steht nur mit rund 12 Milliarden USD in der Kreide (angeblich, ob es überhaupt Schulden hat, vermag niemand zu sagen).



Die USA haben 16 Billionen Dollar Schulden. Trotzdem sind sie laut den Rating Agenturen kreditwürdig.
Ebenso bekommt Japan problemlos Geld auf dem internationalen Markt.
Wie viel Geld bekommt Nord Korea denn auf dem internationalen Markt?



Sloth schrieb:


> Der Durchschnitts-IQ ist massiv zurückgegangen, Studienanfänger haben Probleme mit Lesen und Schreiben und Schulabgänger sind ungeeignet für Lehrstellen.
> Massive Lücken bei Studienanfängern - Beim Schreiben und Lesen - N24.de
> 
> Die Industrie verabschiedet sich, die Kommunen sind blank, Islamismus und Armut halten Einzug.
> Das Land geht vor die Hunde.



Ich sagte ja dass ich das nicht finde. Natürlich ist der Druck der Globalisierung vorhanden und einige werden es nicht schaffen. Das ist nun mal so.
Aber Islamismus sehe ich trotzdem nicht in Deutschland und Armut ist relativ. Im Vergleich zu einem Durchschnitts-Menschen im Kongo geht es einem ärmeren Menschen in Deutschland sehr gut.
Wer sich hier bemüht kann ein sehr gutes Leben führen. Wer in Nord Korea das falsche schreibt kann sehr schnell für immer verschwinden.



Sloth schrieb:


> Slums kann man anhand ihrer Beschaffenheit erkennen. Es gibt in Nordkorea einfach keine Slums.



Und was soll mir das Foto jetzt beweisen? 

Hier ist ein Foto von Rio de Jainero. Slums kann ich da nicht erkennen. Ich weiß aber dass es sie gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sloth schrieb:


> Nordkorea ist sehr autark und baut seine Waffen, vom Sturmgewehr bis zum Panzer, selbst.
> "US–Verteidigungsminister Donald Rumsfeld (2001-2006) bezeichnete Pjöngjang mehrfach als größten Raketenexporteur der Welt."
> Raketen statt Reis - Politik - Tagesspiegel


 
Ja sie bauen deshalb Waffen weil das die meisten Devisen bringt. Mit Kühlschränke verkaufen verdienst du nicht so viel Geld wie mit Raketen verkaufen.
Ändert aber nichts daran dass die meisten Menschen eben hungern was auch im Artikel steht.


Außerdem weiß ich nicht was du nun erreichen willst. Die letzten Posts haben nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun.
Daher solltest du doch lieber zu der Großveranstaltung zurück kommen. Und dazu ist meiner Meinung nach schon alles gesagt worden.


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2012)

Da du auch scon auf AI verweist:
Korea (Nord) | Amnesty International Deutschland
amnesty.org/en/library/asset/ASA24/001/2011/en/2671e54f-1cd1-46c1-96f1-6a463efa6f65/asa240012011en.pdf

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Korea (Nord) | Amnesty International Deutschland

_*Amtliche Bezeichnung:* Demokratische Volksrepublik Korea
*Staatsoberhaupt:*_ _ Kim Jong-un (seit Dezember designierter Nachfolger von Kim Jong-il)
*Regierungschef:*_ _ Choe Yong-rim
*Todesstrafe:*_ _ nicht abgeschafft
*Einwohner:*_ _ 24,5 Mio.
*Lebenserwartung:*_ _ 68,8 Jahre
*Kindersterblichkeit:*_ _ 33,3 pro 1000 Lebendgeburten
 Kurz vor Jahresende, am 17. Dezember, trat Kim Jong-un die Nachfolge  seines Vaters Kim Jong-il als absoluter Herrscher Nordkoreas an, ohne  dass es Anzeichen für eine Verbesserung der verheerenden  Menschenrechtslage im Land gab. Nordkoreaner erlitten weiterhin nahezu  das gesamte Spektrum an Menschenrechtsverletzungen. 6 Mio. Menschen  waren dringend auf Nahrungsmittelhilfe angewiesen. Die UN stellten in  einem Bericht fest, dass das Land in absehbarer Zeit nicht in der Lage  sein werde, seine Bevölkerung zu ernähren. Es gab Berichte über die  Existenz zahlreicher Straflager, in denen willkürliche Inhaftierung,  Zwangsarbeit und Folter sowie andere Misshandlungen an der Tagesordnung  waren. Erneut kam es zu Hinrichtungen, darunter auch öffentliche  Exekutionen, und häufig wurden Kollektivstrafen verhängt. Verletzungen  der Rechte auf freie Meinungsäußerung und auf Versammlungsfreiheit waren  weit verbreitet.
*Hintergrund*_ _

 Kim Jong-il starb im Dezember, dem Vernehmen nach an einem  Herzinfarkt. Er war 17 Jahre lang Staatsführer Nordkoreas, eine  Position, die er von seinem Vater Kim Il-sung geerbt hatte. Zum  Nachfolger von Kim Jong-il wurde sein Sohn Kim Jong-un bestimmt._ _
 Der UN-Sicherheitsrat verlängerte im Juni zum dritten Mal das Mandat  des für die UN-Sanktionen gegen Nordkorea zuständigen Expertengremiums.  Die Sanktionen wurden wegen der Atomwaffenversuche des Landes verhängt.
 Ab Juni führten starke Regenfälle zu Überschwemmungen; im August  verschlimmerte sich die Lage noch durch einen Taifun. Insbesondere in  den Provinzen Nord- und Süd-Hwanghae führte dies zu schweren Schäden.  Berichten zufolge kamen 68 Menschen ums Leben oder blieben verschollen,  mehr als 25000 Personen wurden obdachlos.
*Nahrungsmittelkrise*_ _

 Im Januar 2011 wurden aus der Provinz Süd-Pyongan Hungertote  gemeldet; von April an gab es entsprechende Berichte aus den Provinzen  Nord- und Süd-Hamkyung. Das Welternährungsprogramm der UN (WFP), die  Ernährungs- und Landwirtschaftsorganisation der UN (FAO) sowie UNICEF  begannen im April mit Noteinsätzen, um 3,5 Mio. besonders gefährdete  Kinder, Frauen und ältere Menschen zu versorgen._ _
 Ein im November von der FAO und dem WFP veröffentlichter Bericht  stellte fest, dass ein Großteil der Bevölkerung von Mai bis September an  anhaltender Nahrungsmittelunterversorgung litt, da die Getreiderationen  des öffentlichen Verteilungssystems auf 200 Gramm oder weniger pro  Person reduziert wurden. Dies entsprach lediglich einem Drittel des  minimalen täglichen Energiebedarfs eines Menschen. Der Bericht wies  außerdem darauf hin, dass ein Viertel aller Frauen im Alter von 15 bis  49 Jahren unterernährt war, dass etwas mehr als ein Drittel aller  Kleinkinder an Wachstumsstörungen litt und dass ein Fünftel der Kinder  untergewichtig war. Die Anzahl der unterernährten Kinder, die in  Kinderkliniken eingewiesen wurden, war im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 50%  bis 100% gestiegen.
 Ungeachtet der Krise waren internationale Hilfslieferungen nach wie  vor von geopolitischen Faktoren abhängig. Im Februar 2011 deuteten  Meldungen darauf hin, dass die nordkoreanische Regierung ihre  Botschaften angewiesen hatte, ausländische Regierungen um  Nahrungsmittelhilfe zu bitten. Nach einem Besuch zur Einschätzung der  Situation beschloss die Europäische Kommission im Juni, dem Land  Nahrungsmittelnothilfe in Höhe von 10 Mio. Euro zur Verfügung zu  stellen. Die USA schickten keine Lebensmittel nach Nordkorea und  begründeten dies mit der fehlenden Kontrolle der Hilfsgüterverteilung.
*Willkürliche Festnahmen und Haft*_ _

 Offenbar in Vorbereitung des Führungswechsels nahm die Behörde für  Staatssicherheit im Januar 2011 unbestätigten Angaben zufolge mehr als  200 Staatsbedienstete fest, von denen einige möglicherweise hingerichtet  und andere in politische Straflager gebracht wurden._ _
 Glaubwürdige Berichte gingen davon aus, dass bis zu 200000 Gefangene  unter furchtbaren Bedingungen in sechs ausgedehnten politischen  Straflagern inhaftiert waren, u.a. in der berüchtigten Einrichtung  Yodok. Tausende von Menschen saßen in mindestens 180 anderen  Haftanstalten ein. Die meisten befanden sich ohne Gerichtsverfahren in  Haft, oder sie waren in eklatant unfairen Prozessen aufgrund von  Geständnissen verurteilt worden, die man durch Folter erzwungen hatte.
*Folter und andere Misshandlungen*_ _

 Sowohl Männer als auch Frauen und Kinder wurden in den Lagern Opfer  von Folter und anderen Misshandlungen. Dabei wurden sie auch gezwungen,  gefährliche Arbeiten zu verrichten. Die Kombination aus Zwangsarbeit  unter lebensbedrohlichen Bedingungen, unzureichendem Essen, Schlägen,  einer so gut wie nicht vorhandenen medizinischen Versorgung und  unhygienischen Lebensverhältnissen führte dazu, dass Gefangene krank  wurden und viele von ihnen in Gewahrsam oder kurz nach der  Haftentlassung starben. Die Regierung leugnete weiterhin die Existenz  politischer Straflager._ _
*Todesstrafe*_ _

 Unbestätigten Berichten zufolge ließen die Behörden im Juli 2011  insgesamt 30 Regierungsbeamte, die an Gesprächen zwischen den beiden  koreanischen Staaten bzw. an einem beaufsichtigten bilateralen Dialog  teilgenommen hatten, entweder durch ein Erschießungskommando hinrichten  oder durch fingierte Verkehrsunfälle umbringen. Am 10. März richtete der  UN-Sonderberichterstatter über außergerichtliche, summarische oder  willkürliche Hinrichtungen ein Schreiben an die nordkoreanische  Regierung, das 37 gemeldete Hinrichtungen wegen "Wirtschaftsverbrechen"  in den Jahren 2007 bis 2010 betraf._ _
*Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung*_ _

 Die Behörden gestatteten der Nachrichtenagentur Associated Press im  Juni 2011, ein Redaktionsbüro in Pjöngjang einzurichten. Die  Nachrichtenagentur Reuters meldete, die Genehmigung für die Nutzung  einer Parabolantenne in der Hauptstadt erhalten zu haben. Gleichwohl gab  es in dem Land keine unabhängigen einheimischen Medien und, soweit  bekannt, auch weder unabhängige Oppositionsparteien noch eine  unabhängige Zivilgesellschaft. Kritik an der Regierung und ihren  führenden Vertretern wurde rigoros unterbunden und mit Haft oder  Einweisung in ein Straflager geahndet._ _
 Nur ein ausgewählter Kreis von Menschen verfügte über einen  Internetzugang, zumeist über ein streng kontrolliertes Intranet. Die  Behörden gingen mit harter Hand gegen Nutzer chinesischer Mobiltelefone  vor, und die Telefonverbindungen in dem Grenzort Sinuiju nahe der  chinesischen Stadt Dandong waren blockiert.
*Freizügigkeit*_ _

 Reisen ins Ausland und auch innerhalb des Landes unterlagen strengen  Beschränkungen. Tausende von Nordkoreanern, die auf der Suche nach  Lebensmitteln und Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten nach China geflohen waren,  wurden von den chinesischen Behörden häufig zwangsweise in ihr  Heimatland zurückgeführt. Nach ihrer Rückkehr wurden sie in der Regel  geschlagen und inhaftiert. Personen, die verdächtigt wurden, Kontakte zu  NGOs in Südkorea zu unterhalten oder dorthin flüchten zu wollen,  mussten mit noch härteren Strafen rechnen. Berichte vom Juli 2011  deuteten darauf hin, dass die nordkoreanischen Behörden ein massives  Vorgehen gegen Personen angeordnet hatten, die ohne Genehmigung das Land  verließen. Unbestätigten Berichten vom Oktober zufolge nahm die  Nationale Sicherheitsbehörde im September in der chinesischen Großstadt  Shenyang mindestens 20 Nordkoreaner fest. Sie wurden anschließend gegen  ihren Willen in ihr Heimatland zurückgebracht und in einer Einrichtung  der Nationalen Sicherheitsbehörde in der Provinz Nord-Hamkyung  inhaftiert._ _
*Flüchtlinge und Asylsuchende*_ _

 Mehr als 23500 Nordkoreaner wurden 2011 in Südkorea eingebürgert,  Hunderte weitere in Japan. Das Amt des UN-Hochkommissars für Flüchtlinge  teilte 2011 mit, dass sich im Jahr 2010 insgesamt 917 nordkoreanische  Asylsuchende unter "flüchtlingsähnlichen Umständen" in Australien,  Deutschland, Großbritannien, den Niederlanden und den USA befunden  hätten._ 

_Im März wurden 27 nordkoreanische Staatsangehörige der  nordkoreanischen Marine übergeben. Sie waren Teil einer Gruppe von 31  Personen (20 Frauen und 11 Männer), deren Fischerboot im Februar in  dichtem Nebel in südkoreanische Hoheitsgewässer getrieben war. Vier von  ihnen entschieden sich, in Südkorea zu bleiben, und erhielten die  dortige Staatsbürgerschaft._
_Im Juni erreichten neun Nordkoreaner in einem Boot Südkorea. Im  Anschluss daran beschränkten die nordkoreanischen Behörden dem Vernehmen  nach den Zugang der Bürger zu Grenzgebieten und verhängten an der  Westküste ein Verbot für kleine Boote._
_Im September wurden neun Nordkoreaner, darunter drei Kinder, in  einem kleinen Fischerboot aus Holz vor der Küste der japanischen  Präfektur Ishikawa entdeckt. Sie wurden zunächst in Nagasaki interniert,  durften aber später nach Südkorea ausreisen._
 _*Internationale Kontrolle*

 Dem UN-Sonderberichterstatter über die Menschenrechtslage in der  Demokratischen Volksrepublik Korea wurde die Einreise in das Land  verwehrt. Im September 2011 schlossen sich 40 NGOs, darunter Amnesty  International, in Tokio zu einer internationalen Koalition zusammen und  forderten, eine Untersuchungskommission zu den von der nordkoreanischen  Regierung verübten Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit einzurichten. Im  Mai besuchte der US-Gesandte für Menschenrechtsangelegenheiten in  Nordkorea, Robert King, zum ersten Mal das Land. Er führte eine  Delegation an, die das Ausmaß der Nahrungsmittelkrise begutachten  sollte. Bei seiner Ausreise wurde er von dem US-Missionar koreanischer  Herkunft, Jun Eddie Yong-su, begleitet, der kurz zuvor nach  sechsmonatiger Haft wegen "unangemessener oder rechtswidriger religiöser  Aktivitäten" freigelassen worden war._ 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und Leute wie du, Sloth, die so etwas leugnen, oder gar verherrlichen, sind bei mir einfach unten durch...
Es gibt auch im Westen Probleme und Sachen die nicht sauber laufen. Aber ein SYSTEMATISCHES unterdrücken der eigenen Bevölkerung ist bei uns zum Glück nicht gegeben.
Und dein so gepriesenes Arirang ist einfach nur Propaganda um das System der Familie Kim schön aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den habe ich gelesen nur nützt er mir nichts da ich dafür keine unabhängigen Quellen habe.


Dieses Argument ist doch hirnrissig. Warum ist der Artikel denn nicht unabhängig? Weil dir die Wahrheit nicht passt?




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie macht die UN das? Fährt die ins Land  und schaut nach oder bekommst sie Dokumente des Landes auf denen steht  was sie so gemacht haben?


Muß man dir denn alles servieren?
"Anders als der Ländervergleich der Weltbank berücksichtigt er nicht nur  das Pro-Kopf-Einkommen, sondern ebenso die Lebenserwartung  und den Bildungsgrad mit Hilfe der Anzahl an Schuljahren, die ein  25-Jähriger absolviert hat sowie der voraussichtlichen Dauer der  Ausbildung eines Kindes im Einschulungsalter. Der Faktor Lebenserwartung gilt als Indikator für Gesundheitsfürsorge, Ernährung und Hygiene; das Bildungsniveau  steht, ebenso wie das Einkommen, für erworbene Kenntnisse und die  Teilhabe am öffentlichen und politischen Leben für einen angemessenen Lebensstandard."
Human Development Index




Threshold schrieb:


> Was die USA boykottieren oder nicht ist ihre Entscheidung.


Ich stelle fest: Vollkommende Kritiklosigkeit gegenüber den USA.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine Nord Koreanische CNC Maschine in Deutschland gesehen.


Ich habe doch eben von einem Embargo gesprochen, oder etwa nicht?




Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA haben 16 Billionen Dollar Schulden. Trotzdem sind sie laut den Rating Agenturen kreditwürdig.
> Ebenso bekommt Japan problemlos Geld auf dem internationalen Markt.
> Wie viel Geld bekommt Nord Korea denn auf dem internationalen Markt?


Dazu zitiere ich die britische Zeitung The Guardian:
"If the UK was a young couple after a mortgage, only loan sharks would give a second glance."
Britain v Germany: how do their economies compare? | World news | The Guardian




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja dass ich das nicht finde.  Natürlich ist der Druck der Globalisierung vorhanden und einige werden  es nicht schaffen. Das ist nun mal so.
> Aber Islamismus sehe ich trotzdem nicht in Deutschland und Armut ist  relativ. Im Vergleich zu einem Durchschnitts-Menschen im Kongo geht es  einem ärmeren Menschen in Deutschland sehr gut.
> Wer sich hier bemüht kann ein sehr gutes Leben führen. Wer in Nord Korea  das falsche schreibt kann sehr schnell für immer verschwinden.


Drygalla ist aus dem Polizeidienst und dem olympischen Dorf verschwunden. 
Die Armut mag hier hier zwar ein hohes Niveau haben, aber der Trend geht nach unten. Das Bildungsnivau sinkt usw. 

"Die deutsche Wirtschaft könnte laut einer Studie bis zum Jahr 2040  europaweit absteigen und hinter das derzeit noch schwache Polen  zurückfallen. Diese Prognose hat die Brüsseler Denkfabrik Centre for  European Policy Studies (CEPS) am Montag in Brüssel präsentiert.

Polen werde schon in 20 Jahren wirtschaftlich besser dastehen als  Deutschland, lautet die These des CEPS-Leiters Daniel Gros, die er in  dem Buch „Nachkrisenzeit“ gemeinsam mit der Journalistin Sonja  Sagmeister aufgestellt hat.

Laut Studie gibt es im deutschen Bildungssektor zu viele Schulabbrecher  und zu wenige Uni-Absolventen. *Das werde Deutschland in der nächsten  Generation „zum Land der Hilfsarbeiter“ machen*, sagte Gros."
EU: Studie: Polens. Wirtschaft wird Deutschland überholen - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten




Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll mir das Foto jetzt beweisen?


Google doch mal:

Slums in Nordkorea:
https://www.google.de/search?q=slum...lla:de:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb

Slums in Brasilien:
https://www.google.de/search?q=slum...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Klingelts?




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja sie bauen deshalb Waffen weil das die  meisten Devisen bringt. Mit Kühlschränke verkaufen verdienst du nicht so  viel Geld wie mit Raketen verkaufen.
> Ändert aber nichts daran dass die meisten Menschen eben hungern was auch im Artikel steht.


Kühlschränke und CNC Maschienen, die unter einem Embargo stehen, kauft  keiner. Raketen schon. Im Artikel steht, daß fast alle täglich was zu  essen haben. Das ist die Realität. Und die ist weit weg von der  permanenten Hungersnot, die uns suggeriert wird.




Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich nicht was du nun erreichen  willst. Die letzten Posts haben nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema  zu tun.
> Daher solltest du doch lieber zu der Großveranstaltung zurück kommen.  Und dazu ist meiner Meinung nach schon alles gesagt worden.


Ich bin nicht vom Thema abgekommen...





der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber wenn man keine Argumente hat,...


Meine Argumente liegen hier im Strang einsehbar vor. Du brauchst nur nachzuschlagen.




der_yappi schrieb:


> Da du auch scon auf AI verweist


Ich verweise nun auf den Artikel der Asia Times:
"Messages about the "threat of hunger"                                apparently hanging over North Korea largely come                                from two groups. On the one hand, they are disseminated by political                                activists who oppose the Kim family regime and                                want to underline the economic inefficiency of the                                North Korean government. On the other hand,                                similar messages are regularly sent by groups that                                are involved in providing humanitarian assistance                                to the Democratic People's Republic of Korea                                (DPRK) - in the current uneasy international                                situation alarmism helps to get more aid."
Asia Times Online :: Korea News and Korean Business and Economy, Pyongyang News




der_yappi schrieb:


> Und Leute wie du, Sloth, die so etwas leugnen, oder gar verherrlichen, sind _bei mir einfach unten durch_... (Org: *Der Abschaum der Welt*)


Des  einen Information als Propaganda diffamieren, des anderen Propaganda  als Information bezeichnen. Wo sind denn die Belege für die angeblichen  Gräueltaten?


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Des  einen Information als Propaganda diffamieren, des anderen Propaganda  als Information bezeichnen. Wo sind denn die Belege für die angeblichen  Gräueltaten?


 
Also wenn DU was von AI nennst ist es Information?
Wenn ich es auch so mache ist es falsch da nicht belegt?


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Also wenn DU was von AI nennst ist es Information?
> Wenn ich es auch so mache ist es falsch da nicht belegt?


In diesem Fall ja, denn die Folter der USA ist hinreichend belegt.


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ja, denn die Folter der USA ist hinreichend belegt.


 
Also ist etwas was man nicht sieht und hört auch nicht da?
Ich halte mir die Augen zu: Sloth existiert nicht
Ich nehme mir die Hände von den Augen: Da ist der Sloth

Vlt solltest du auch mal die Hände von den Augen nehmen was das Thema "Menschenrechtsverletzung in Nordkorea" betrifft?
Mist, das geht ja gar nicht...
Die Kims lassen ja keine UNO-Leute, Menschenrechtsorganisationen ins Land um das offiziel dokumentieren zu können.

Alles gut - es ist nix offiziell dokumentiert, also gibts das auch nicht


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. August 2012)

Yuppie hat sowas von Recht. Mit A! Sry mein iPad korrigiert das so wie die nordkoreanische Diktatur die dortigen Medien.

Die Augen zu öffnen ist des geblendeten Menschen größte Angst.


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Also ist etwas was man nicht sieht und hört auch nicht da?
> Ich halte mir die Augen zu: Sloth existiert nicht
> Ich nehme mir die Hände von den Augen: Da ist der Sloth
> 
> ...


Pfff, wenn ich etwas nicht belege, gilt das hier solange als Lüge, bis ich einen Beweis erbracht habe. Jetzt muß ich aber auch noch beweisen, daß du Unrecht hast? Ich sehe die Bilder von Opfern der US-Folter, aber ich sehe keine Bilder von Folter in Nordkorea.



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Yuppie hat sowas von Recht. Mit A! Sry mein iPad korrigiert das so wie die nordkoreanische Diktatur die dortigen Medien.
> 
> Die Augen zu öffnen ist des geblendeten Menschen größte Angst.


 Gerade hier haben ja alle die Augen offen


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Pfff, wenn ich etwas nicht belege, gilt das hier solange als Lüge, bis ich einen Beweis erbracht habe. Jetzt muß ich aber auch noch beweisen, daß du Unrecht hast? Ich sehe die Bilder von Opfern der US-Folter, aber ich sehe keine Bilder von Folter in Nordkorea.


 
Das ist ja der Vorteil an einem stalinistisch regiertem Land.
Da kriegt das Ausland (fast) nur das mit was das Regime erlaubt.
In einer Demokratie mit einer freien und unabhängigen Presse ist das anders.
Da sagen die Richter schon mal: *hau auf die Pfote der Regierung / der Polizei* "So geht das nicht liebe Damen und Herren, die Presse- und Informationsfreiheit ist höher einzuordnen als eure Wünsche"

Versuch das mal in NK...
Da gibts dann entweder deine öffentliche Exekution oder du landest (mitsamt deiner Familie - nennt sich Sippenhaft) in einem Arbeitslager.

Aber an sowas will unser kleiner Sloth ja nicht erst denken - es könnte ja sein schön zusammengezimmerts Bild erschüttern...


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade hier haben ja alle die Augen offen



Das sagte ich nicht, nur, dass es eben schwer fällt auch die Ansichten der anderen wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Vorteil an einem stalinistisch reagiertem Land.
> Da kriegt das Ausland (fast) nur das mit was das Regime erlaubt.
> In einer Demokratie mit einer freien und unabhängigen Presse ist das anders.
> Da sagen die Richter schon mal: *hau auf die Pfote der Regierung / der  Polizei* "So geht das nicht liebe Damen und Herren, die Presse- und  Informationsfreiheit ist höher einzuordnen als eure Wünsche"
> ...


"Freie und unabhängige Presse" 




Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Das sagte ich nicht, nur, dass es eben schwer fällt auch die Ansichten der anderen wahrzunehmen.


Man kann nicht immer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.

Eingekerkerte US-Bürger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von 100.000 Einwohnern in den USA sitzen damit 751 hinter Gittern, so  die Bilanz von Human Right Watch weiter. Dies seien deutlich mehr als  etwa in Libyen (217), im Iran (212) oder in China (119).
Damit sind "die USA die führende Gefängnisnation der Welt".
Menschenrechte: Gefängnisstaat USA - International - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Pagz (11. August 2012)

Warum kommst du die ganze Zeit auf die USA?
Das hat doch mit dem Thema überhaupt nichts zu tun!


----------



## Zappaesk (11. August 2012)

Das Politiker bei uns alles korrupt sind und nur durch bösartige, gegen das Volk gerichtete  Handlungen auffallen - zumindest deiner Meinung nach hast du ja schon an anderer Stelle hier im Forum kundgetan. Das aber Nordkorea eines der offenbar geilsten Länder der Welt sind wird mir erst durch deine super Argumentation ersichtlich. Toll! - Ironie aus...

Was sollen den die Vergleiche mit den USA immer? Hier hat doch niemand gesagt, das da oder auch hier alles perfekt sei. Die USA ist soweit ich das hier verfolgt habe nur von dir angeführt worden. Thema ist doch das selbstverliebt, selbstherrliche Spektakel, das die Diktatoren mit ihren Parteibonzen um ihrer selbst Willen veranstalten. Bzw. deine Klage darüber, das der Mist hier nirgends gezeigt wird. 

Meine Frage warum sollte es hier gezeigt werden. Interessiert das hier irgend jemanden? Ich fürchte eine Übertragung der Kreismeisterschaft im Hallenhalma würde eine höhere Einschaltquote bringen...


----------



## Sloth (11. August 2012)

Die USA sind doch der Maßstab, an dem die Freiheit gemessen wird. Also ist klar, daß verdeutlicht werden muß, was für ein Maßstab das eigentlich ist. Zu Nordkorea: Ich habe lediglich über Arirang berichtet, aber es wurde hier einhellig schlecht gemacht und ich habe es verteidigt. Dann wurde das ganze Land herabgewürdigt und ich habe aufgezeigt, daß diese Unterstellungen an der Realität scheitern, bzw es Heuchelei ist, den Finger auf ein Land zu richten, während hier politische Verfolgung an der Tagesordnung ist. Frau Drygalla z.B. wurde diffamiert und ihre sportlichen und beruflichen Karrieren wurden zerstört, weil ihr Freund bei der NPD war. Was das mit Freiheit und Demokratie zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Bevor man also ohne Vorkenntnisse ein Land beledigt, sollte man vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


----------



## der_yappi (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Bevor man also ohne Vorkenntnisse ein Land beledigt, sollte man vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


 
Bevor man ein Land über den grünen Klee lobt sollte man auch seine Schattenseiten einsehen / zugeben können und nicht sagen "dort ist alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen"

Wir haben schon zur genüge gesagt, dass hier nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt und das es hier auch viele Fehler gibt.
Hast du auch sowas zu NK gesagt? Nicht das ich mich erinnere. Von dir kam nur Regimetreue positive Propaganda.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Die USA sind doch der Maßstab, an dem die Freiheit gemessen wird.



Für wen?



Sloth schrieb:


> Zu Nordkorea: Ich habe lediglich über Arirang berichtet, aber es wurde hier einhellig schlecht gemacht und ich habe es verteidigt.



Immerhin bist du der erste Mensch, den ich erlebe, der etwas positives über Nordkorea sagt. Nicht mal in China hab ich das erlebt. Dort, beim einzigen Verbündeten, verdrehen die Leute die Augen wenn man die nach NK fragt und erzählen einem die wildesten Stories über das Land.



Sloth schrieb:


> Dann wurde das ganze Land herabgewürdigt und ich habe aufgezeigt, daß diese Unterstellungen an der Realität scheitern, bzw es Heuchelei ist, den Finger auf ein Land zu richten, während hier politische Verfolgung an der Tagesordnung ist.



Ich glaube du weißt gar nicht was politische Verfolgung ist, an der Tagesordnung ist sie jedenfalls in D sicherlich nicht. In D haben wir eine wehrhafte Demokratie. D.h. es ist erlaubt politische Gruppierungen, die unsere Grundordnung abschaffen wollen zu bekämpfen und zu verbieten. Die Hürden die dafür zu nehmen sind, sind Gott sei dank extrem hoch, so dass es nicht so einfach ist und deswegen auch nur selten zum Einsatz kommen kann.

In NK ist das anders, da muss man nicht gegen die Grundordnung sein, es genügen ein paar abfällige Worte über die Führer und man wird weggesperrt oder schlimmer - und die Familie evtl. gleich mit dazu. Bei uns kannst du über frau M. sagen was du willst und solange es nicht ins beleidigende geht wirst du natürlich auch nichts zu befürchten haben.



Sloth schrieb:


> Frau Drygalla z.B. wurde diffamiert und ihre sportlichen und beruflichen Karrieren wurden zerstört, weil ihr Freund bei der NPD war. Was das mit Freiheit und Demokratie zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Bevor man also ohne Vorkenntnisse ein Land beledigt, sollte man vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


 
Der Fall hat natürlich gar nichts mit NK oder gar dieser Propagandaveranstaltung zu tun. Es ist für dich (und mich bzw. alle hier beteiligten) ohne Kenntnis der Details unmöglich einigermaßen objektiv diesen Vorfall zu bewerten. Was da genau Vorgefallen ist, wie die tatsächlichen Zusammenhänge sind usw. Fakt ist, dass Menschen, die unsere Grundordnung nicht akzeptieren nichts im Staatsdienst zu suchen haben. Ob das in dem Fall so war oder nicht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis und kann daher auch nicht beurteilt werden. Nur soviel, der angebliche Ausstieg ihres Freundes ist offenbar gelogen, wer weiß was noch? Ich weiß es nicht und würde deswegen auch gar nicht erst versuchen mit diesem "Fall" zu argumentieren.


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2012)

Bitte lesen Auswärtiges Amt - Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Korea (Demokratische Volksrepublik, Nordkorea): Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise.

Noch Fragen, Kienzle ?


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. August 2012)

Die Amis sind ebenso ein negatives Beispiel wie die Afgahnen sie sind der Überzeugung, auf der richtigen Seite zu sein verfallen. Niemals könnte man so einem einfaltslosen Volk beibringen Toleranz auszuüben.


----------



## Sloth (12. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bevor man ein Land über den grünen Klee lobt sollte man auch seine Schattenseiten einsehen / zugeben können und nicht sagen "dort ist alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen"
> 
> Wir haben schon zur genüge gesagt, dass hier nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt und das es hier auch viele Fehler gibt.
> Hast du auch sowas zu NK gesagt? Nicht das ich mich erinnere. Von dir kam nur Regimetreue positive Propaganda.


Ich habe nicht "dort ist alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen" gesagt und nicht behauptet, daß dort ultimative Meinungsfreiheit herrscht oder die Menschen im Luxus schwelgen. Meine Kernaussage hingegen ist einfach die Folgende:
Die Mennschen leben dort weitaus besser, als man es uns in den Medien erzählt. Man muß nur mal im Internet nachschauen und schon sieht man es.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für wen?


Für alle. Verordnet.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Immerhin bist du der erste Mensch, den ich  erlebe, der etwas positives über Nordkorea sagt. Nicht mal in China hab  ich das erlebt. Dort, beim einzigen Verbündeten, verdrehen die Leute die  Augen wenn man die nach NK fragt und erzählen einem die wildesten  Stories über das Land.


NK hat einen höheren HDI als China. Abseits der Großstädte, wo viele  trotz Arbeit bitterarm sind (Irgendwer muß unsere Produkte ja billig  herstellen), herrscht nach wie vor das 18. Jahrhundert.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weißt gar nicht was politische  Verfolgung ist, an der Tagesordnung ist sie jedenfalls in D sicherlich  nicht. In D haben wir eine wehrhafte Demokratie. D.h. es ist erlaubt  politische Gruppierungen, die unsere Grundordnung abschaffen wollen zu  bekämpfen und zu verbieten. Die Hürden die dafür zu nehmen sind, sind  Gott sei dank extrem hoch, so dass es nicht so einfach ist und deswegen  auch nur selten zum Einsatz kommen kann.
> 
> In NK ist das anders, da muss man nicht gegen die Grundordnung sein, es  genügen ein paar abfällige Worte über die Führer und man wird  weggesperrt oder schlimmer - und die Familie evtl. gleich mit dazu. Bei  uns kannst du über frau M. sagen was du willst und solange es nicht ins  beleidigende geht wirst du natürlich auch nichts zu befürchten  haben.


Es gibt halt Unterschiede. Leugne mal den Caust und schon biste hinter  schwedischen Gardinen. Kritisiere mal Ausländer (z.B. sind in Berlin 42 %  der Türken arbeistlos, Quelle: Link) und schon kann es passieren, daß du wegen Diskriminierung vor Gericht landest.
Der damalige NPD-Vorsitzende Voigt wurde wegen Volksverhertzung  veruteilt, weil er gesagt hat, man müsse die inneren und äußeren Feinde  Deutschlands bekämpfen. Wenn man verurteilt wird, weil man gegen die  Feinde Deutschlands ist, dann stimmt hier was nicht.
NPD-Leute sind oft Opfer von antidemokratischen Verfahren. Sehr interessant:
DS Aktuell » Die Waffe namens “Volksverhetzung”




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Fall hat natürlich gar nichts mit NK oder  gar dieser Propagandaveranstaltung zu tun. Es ist für dich (und mich  bzw. alle hier beteiligten) ohne Kenntnis der Details unmöglich  einigermaßen objektiv diesen Vorfall zu bewerten. Was da genau  Vorgefallen ist, wie die tatsächlichen Zusammenhänge sind usw. Fakt ist,  dass Menschen, die unsere Grundordnung nicht akzeptieren nichts im  Staatsdienst zu suchen haben. Ob das in dem Fall so war oder nicht  entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis und kann daher auch nicht beurteilt  werden. Nur soviel, der angebliche Ausstieg ihres Freundes ist offenbar  gelogen, wer weiß was noch? Ich weiß es nicht und würde deswegen auch  gar nicht erst versuchen mit diesem "Fall" zu argumentieren.


Lächerlich. Die NPD ist eine demokratische Partei und kann deswegen  nicht verboten werden. Da sie jedoch nicht verboten ist, kann sie auch  nicht gegen die angebliche "Grundordnung" verstoßen haben. Wer überdies dieser Partei  garnicht angehört, kann erst recht nicht gegen die angebliche "Grundordnung"  verstoßen haben. Diese "Grundordnung" ist also eine Staaträson der Demut  und des ewigen Vertrages von Versailles, nichts weiter.





Adi1 schrieb:


> Bitte lesen Auswärtiges  Amt - Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Korea (Demokratische  Volksrepublik, Nordkorea): Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise.
> 
> Noch Fragen, Kienzle ?


Dort steht:
"Die Demokratische Volksrepublik Korea (Nordkorea) gilt als vergleichsweise sicheres Reiseland."





Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Die Amis sind ebenso ein negatives Beispiel  wie die Afgahnen sie sind der Überzeugung, auf der richtigen Seite zu  sein verfallen. Niemals könnte man so einem einfaltslosen Volk  beibringen Toleranz auszuüben.


Eine grundlose Beleidigung. Die Menschen in Deutschland werden auch medial beeinflußt und wählen brav, was man ihnen sagt.


----------



## Adi1 (12. August 2012)

Dort steht:
"Die Demokratische Volksrepublik Korea (Nordkorea) gilt als vergleichsweise sicheres Reiseland."

Na dann reise dort mal ein.


----------



## Sloth (12. August 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dort steht:
> "Die Demokratische Volksrepublik Korea (Nordkorea) gilt als vergleichsweise sicheres Reiseland."
> 
> Na dann reise dort mal ein.



*Pyongyang - "Wiege der koreanischen Kultur"*

Voller  Spannung blicken die Fluggäste auf das Rollfeld, wo die IL 62 der  nordkoreanischen Fluggesellschaft Air Koryo aus Peking kommend sanft  gelandet ist, "Arirang", das traditionelle koreanische Willkommenslied  ertönt aus den Lautsprechern. Galante Stewardessen mit weißen  Handschuhen begleiten die Besucher zur Paß- und Zollabfertigung, die  problemlos und schnell vonstatten geht. Danach wird der ausländische  Gast, sei er Individual- oder Gruppenreisender, von seinem koreanischen  Dolmetscher, Fahrer und Reisebegleiter erwartet, die ihn während der  gesamten Reise begleiten werden.
           Pyongyang liegt beiderseits des Dädong-Flusses (der "Strom  der großen Harmonie"), wo bereits vor 3000 Jahren gesiedelt wurde.  Breite Boulevards führen zum monumentalen Triumphbogen (größer als der  in Paris), danach ist das eigentliche Zentrum erreicht. Gäste aus dem  Ausland wohnen meist im 45-stöckigen Koryo-Hotel oder im  neuen Yanggakdo-Hotel auf einer Insel inmitten des Dädong, beides Häuser  mit großem Komfort, u.a. mit Schwimmbädern. Die erste Bekanntschaft mit  der koreanischen Küche überrascht: umfangreiche Speisen, pikant gewürzt  und geschmackvoll dargeboten. Am Abend sieht man in der Ferne die  feuerrote künstliche Fackel auf der Spitze des 170 m hohen  obeliskähnlichen Juche-Turmes leuchten, eines der markantesten  Wahrzeichen Nordkoreas. 
           Für Pyongyanger Abende bieten sich Konzert-, Theater- oder  Zirkusveranstaltungen an, eine hochmoderne Bowlingbahn oder das  koreanische Fernsehen, das in zwei Programmen meist Natur-, Dokumentar-  oder Spielfilme eigener Produktion sendet (Nordkorea ist neben Indien  einer der größten Filmproduzenten in Asien). Am nächsten Tag steht meist  eine ausführliche Stadtrundfahrt auf dem Programm, wobei thematische  Schwerpunkte im voraus angemeldet werden können. Die Stadtbesichtigung  ist geprägt von Superlativen der Architektur: der Große Studienpalast  des Volkes, das Pyongyanger Großtheater, der Kulturpalast (alles  Großbauten geschmackvoll errichtet in Anlehnung an die traditionelle  koreanische Architektur), das Mansudae Großmonument mit der  eindrucksvollen Bronzestatue des Staatsgründers und langjährigen  Staatsführers Kim Il Sung sowie eine Fahrt mit der U-Bahn, deren  Stationen mit riesigen Mosaikbildern unterirdischen Palästen gleichen.  Alle Bauten sind nach dem Korea-Krieg errichtet worden, in dem die Stadt  fast vollständig zerstört wurde. In Erinnerung bleiben auch die  adretten Politessen, die zackig den wenigen Verkehr regeln sowie die  Fußgänger, die ordnungsgemäß in unterirdischen Unterführungen die  Straßenseite wechseln, die koreanische Musik, die in den  gepflegten Parks und Grünanlagen ertönt - überall spürt man eine große  Ordnung und Sauberkeit sowie ein vermutlich streßfreies Leben.
           Von einem beschaulichen Rundgang entlang  der Pavillons und Stadttore und anderer historischer Relikte auf  dem Moranhügel genießt man herrliche Rundblicke auf die Stadt.  Eigenständige Spaziergänge sind möglich, sollten jedoch vorher mit dem  Reisebegleiter abgesprochen werden. Besuche von Warenhäusern und  Lebensmittelgeschäften geben dem Besucher ein objektives Bild über das  Warenangebot. Auch gibt es Fachgeschäfte wie z.B. Optiker,  Musikläden, Briefmarkenfachgeschäfte für Sammler und zahlreiche  Buchhandlungen. Nirgendwo findet der Besucher außerhalb der  deutschsprachigen Länder soviel Literatur und Bildbände in deutscher  Sprache wie in Pyongyang, sogar Postkarten mit deutscher Bedruckung sind  vorrätig. 
           Vor Beginn einer Rundreise empfiehlt es sich auch,  Besichtigungen von Betrieben und Bildungseinrichtungen einzuplanen, um  so ein besseres Verständnis für das moderne Leben zu erhalten, u.a. wird  der Besuch des Kinderpalastes unvergeßlich bleiben, in dem die  Schulkinder nachmittags in zahlreichen Arbeitsgruppen basteln,  musizieren (jedes Kind in Nordkorea spielt ein Instrument), Sport  betreiben oder anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen nachgehen.
*

Das Gelbe Meer, die alte Stadt Kaesong und ein seltener Blick vom Norden gen Süden.*

           Ein empfehlenswerter Ausflug führt in süd- und  südwestlicher Richtung entlang des breiten Dädong-Stromes nach Nampo zum  Westmeerschleusensystem, einem 13 km langen Damm, an dem auch ein  Badehalt einlegt werden kann. Über das malerische Kuwol-Gebirge erreicht  man die südlichste nordkoreanische Stadt Kaesong*, *die  vor allem für ihre schöne Altstadt, das Koryo-Museum und die Ausflüge zu  den Königsgräbern der Könige Kongmin und Wanggon berühmt ist. In  Kaesong kann der ausländische Gast im traditionellen Folklore-Hote*l* wohnen,  man speist (klassische koreanische Küche) und schläft ebenerdig und  kann sich zu netten Gesprächen in den lauschigen Innenhöfen der  Gästehäuser treffen, bevor es am nächsten Tag in die entmilitarisierte  Zone zur Waffenstillstandslinie geht. Die Autobahn führt fast  unmittelbar zur Grenze, ein Schild "Seoul 45 km" erinnert den Besucher  an die ganze Tragweite der Teilung der koreanischen Nation seit rund 55  Jahren. 
           Nur vom Norden aus ist es in Begleitung von  Presseoffizieren möglich, die historischen Gebäude, in denen der  Waffenstillstand abgeschlossen wurde, zu besuchen. Im nahegelegenen  Grenzort Panmunjom wird dann die weltberühmte Verhandlungsbaracke  besichtigt, die einen Nord- und Südeingang besitzt und in deren Mitte  Mikrofonkabel die provisorische Grenze darstellten. An einigen Tagen  kann die Nordseite Besucher in den Verhandlungsraum führen, an anderen  die Südseite. Besucher, die vom Norden her kommen, werden übrigens von  amerikanischer und südkoreanischer Seite ausgiebig fotografiert.
*

In die "Berge der angenehmen Düfte", zur Internationalen Freundschaftsausstellung und ein Besuch im Pohyon-Tempel.*

           Neben einer lieblichen Naturkulisse aus rauschenden  Wasserfällen und Gebirgsbächen, anmutigen Tälern mit kleinen Pavillons,  dem rund 1000 Jahre alten Pohyon-Tempel ist es besonders die im  traditionellen Baustil errichtete Museumsanlage der "Internationalen  Freundschaftsausstellung*"*, die auf die Besucher  faszinierend wirkt. Eine einzigartige Sammlung von Staatsgeschenken an  Kim Il Sung und seinen Sohn und Nachfolger Kim Jong Il wird hier  gezeigt, u.a. Meißener Porzellan von Erich Honecker, gepanzerte  Limousinen von Joseph Stalin, Kristallgefäße von Jimmy Carter sowie eine  Sammlung von Meisterwerken chinesischer Kunst von Mao Tse Tung und  Tschou En Lai.
*

Paektu-San, Chilbo-San und Kumgang-San - die großen Berge Koreas*

           Wandern, Trekking, Bergsteigen in Nordkorea - dies ist  durchaus möglich. In ganz Korea wird der im äußersten Norden liegende  Vulkan Paektu als heiliger Berg verehrt, der in einer faszinierenden  Naturlandschaft mit tiefen, an die sibirische Taiga erinnernde Wälder  liegt. Seltene Pflanzen, Monumente und Gedenkstätten, die an den Kampf  gegen die japanischen Besatzer erinnern sowie ein kristallklarer  Kratersee sind die Höhepunkte. Der Chilbo-San ist erst seit kurzem für  Touristen zugänglich und beeindruckt durch seine bizarren Fels- und  Verwitterungsformationen, die bis in das Ost-Meer hineinreichen.  Das Kumgang-Gebirge ("Diamant-Gebirge") gliedert sich in den See-,  Äußeren- und Inneren Kumgang, wobei im letztgenannten der Besuch der  Tempelanlagen Pyohun und Jongyang und die Wanderung zur Podok  Einsiedelei entlang von buddhistischen Felsskulpturen ein  landschaftlich- und kunsthistorischer Höhepunkt sind.

http://www.nordkoreareisen.de/zur-einstimmung.html


----------



## Uter (12. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Nordkorea hat einen HDI über dem Weltdurchschnitt, [...]


Der HDI ist sehr strittig. Allein dadurch, dass er ein Durchschnittswert ist könnte auch ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung extrem gut leben, während ein anderer Teil miserabel lebt.



Sloth schrieb:


> *WTF? DAS STEHT DOCH DA!
> WAS ALSO SOLL DIESE SINNLOSE FRAGE?*


Anmerkung: Das Zitat ist verkleinert.
Wo steht es? Quelle?



Sloth schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Geographie. Alles voll Berge:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...IA_map.jpg/823px-North_Korea_1996_CIA_map.jpg


Deswegen hungern also auch so viele Menschen in Österreich.



Sloth schrieb:


> *Nein. Wie kommst du darauf?*


Ein Land, das angeblich nicht hungert muss nicht im verhassten Ausland nach Nahrung betteln.



Sloth schrieb:


> Hier muß man sich aber kritisch äußern, denn das Land geht vor die Hunde und die Regierung ist verantwortlich.


Genau solche Beiträge sind hier...
a) 
b) wenigstens zu belegen



Sloth schrieb:


> Im Falle von Nordkorea würde kein Bauer arbeitslos werden, ist doch klar. In Nordkorea gibt es keine Slums. Deine Argumente sind weniger als Luft.


Vielleicht kommen die Bilder nur nicht ins Ausland. Kennst du ein einziges Bild von einem Vorort einer großen Stadt in Nordkorea? Rein zufällig sieht man immer nur die prunkvollen Innenstädte (so präsentieren sich btw nahezu alle Entwicklungsländer).



Sloth schrieb:


> Lol, Korea IT Times (Südkorea) ist auf einmal nicht ernstzunehmen, damit du Recht hast, Hier baut niemand CNC Geräte. Die Diksussion ist gescheitert, da du alle Fakten ignorierst und die verlinkten Artikel nicht liest, damit ich nicht recht habe. Völlig sinnlos, Zahlen und Fakten werden ignoriert. Quatsch wird erzählt, der hier mehr zählt als Zahlen und Fakten. Wenn du diskutieren willst, dann akzeptiere die Wahrheit und erzähle keine Märchen. Ansonsten kannst du hier auch dichtmachen, natürlich erst, nachdem nächsten Beitrag, der alle von mir genannten Fakten anhand von nichts "widerlegt"...


 Wie wärs damit, dass du wieder sachlich wirst und nicht gleich Ignoranz und das Erzählen von Märchen unterstellst?



Sloth schrieb:


> Sie könnten mehr verkaufen, wie aber aus den von mir verlinkten Artikel ersichtlich, unterliegen z.B. die CNC Maschienen aus Nordkorea einem US-Embargo. Wie demokratisch und rechtstaatlich...


Wie viele Produkte aus den USA führt Nordkorea ein (außer unbezahlten Nahrung, diese Nahrungsgeschenke sind btw auch der Grund, warum in Nordkorea nicht mehr so viele Menschen hungern)?



Sloth schrieb:


> Der Durchschnitts-IQ ist massiv zurückgegangen, Studienanfänger haben Probleme mit Lesen und Schreiben und Schulabgänger sind ungeeignet für Lehrstellen.
> Massive Lücken bei Studienanfängern - Beim Schreiben und Lesen - N24.de


Sagt dir der Flynn-Effekt was?
Probleme gibt es natürlich beim Bildungsweg, langsam aber sicher steigt D aber wieder in Studien (siehe PISA-Studien). Letztlich ist das aber ot.



Sloth schrieb:


> Die Industrie verabschiedet sich, die Kommunen sind blank, Islamismus und Armut halten Einzug.
> Das Land geht vor die Hunde.


Die Wirtschaft wächst. Belege für die höhere Armut?



Sloth schrieb:


> Nordkorea ist sehr autark und baut seine Waffen, vom Sturmgewehr bis zum Panzer, selbst.
> "US–Verteidigungsminister Donald Rumsfeld (2001-2006) bezeichnete Pjöngjang mehrfach als größten Raketenexporteur der Welt."


Auf sowas kann jedes Land stolz sein. Wenn du das so toll findest - D ist weltweit der 3. größte Waffenexporteur.



Sloth schrieb:


> Pass mal auf, dein großes Vorbild USA ist Folternation Number 1 und die Propaganda, die von Folter bis hin zu Gaskammer reicht, ist absurd, aber ihr glaubt den Quellen ja ohnehin je nach Inhalt.


 Imo sind die USA mitunter am weitesten von einem menschlichen Staat entfernt, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Sloth schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht vom Thema abgekommen...


 Doch, spätestens bei dem NPD-Beitrag bist du meilenweit vom Thema abgekommen. 



Sloth schrieb:


> Die USA sind doch der Maßstab, an dem die Freiheit gemessen wird.


 Nö.

*Allgemein:
Ich bitte dich ein letztes mal um das Unterlassen von Doppelposts und off-topic. Übergroße Schrift ist hier ebenfalls nicht nötig.
Außerdem sollst du bitte endlich sachlich, freundlich und ohne Unterstellungen weiter argumentieren.*
*Weitere Beiträge, die gegen die eben genannten Punkte oder andere Punkte der Forenregeln verstoßen werden gelöscht und u.U. entsprechend bepunktet.*


----------



## Sloth (12. August 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Der HDI ist sehr strittig. Allein dadurch, dass er ein Durchschnittswert ist könnte auch ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung extrem gut leben, während ein anderer Teil miserabel lebt.
> 
> 
> Anmerkung: Das Zitat ist verkleinert.
> ...


Die Themen wurden nun bereits erörtert und Sachverhalte erklärt. Diese hast du leider wieder ignoriert und versucht, so die Diskussion zu reseten, bzw. die Erläuterungen damit quasi zu anullieren. Solltest du ernsthaftes Interesse haben, lies den Strang doch mal durch und schlage die Links nach.

Zu den Unterstellungen:
Wenn du behauptest, es gäbe hier Leute, die CNC Maschienen bauen, so als ob das vergleichbar wäre mit Lego, dann mußt du eben damit rechnen, daß du eine entsprechende Antwort bekommst. Ich bin absolut nicht auf Konfrontation aus, aber wenn das hier derart in Nordkorea-Bashing ausartet, mische ich mich eben ein. 

Wer hätte denn hier das bitterarme Somalia niedergemacht, hätte ich von einer Verantsaltung von dort berichtet?


----------



## Uter (12. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Die Themen wurden nun bereits erörtert und Sachverhalte erklärt. Diese hast du leider wieder ignoriert und versucht, so die Diskussion zu reseten, bzw. die Erläuterungen damit quasi zu anullieren. Solltest du ernsthaftes Interesse haben, lies den Strang doch mal durch und schlage die Links nach.


Die Links hab ich gelesen und die topicbezogenen Sätze von dir beantwortet, also ignorierst du meine Argumente. 
Zu den ot-Fragen: Mach entsprechende Threads auf und ich diskutier gern mit dir weiter (zumindest wenn du mal sachlich bleibst und die Unterstellungen unterlässt).



Sloth schrieb:


> Zu den Unterstellungen:
> Wenn du behauptest, es gäbe hier Leute, die CNC Maschienen bauen, so als ob das vergleichbar wäre mit Lego, dann mußt du eben damit rechnen, daß du eine entsprechende Antwort bekommst. Ich bin absolut nicht auf Konfrontation aus, aber wenn das hier derart in Nordkorea-Bashing ausartet, mische ich mich eben ein.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...diy-cnc-fraese-das-etwas-andere-tagebuch.html



Sloth schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn hier das bitterarme Somalia niedergemacht, hätte ich von einer Verantsaltung von dort berichtet?


 Dann berichte doch darüber, aber wenn du ehrlich bist geht es dir doch auch nur um eine politische Diskussion. Deswegen würde ich dir vorschlagen den Titel des Thread in etwas wie "Lebensbedingungen in Nordkorea" zu ändern, da die letzten Beiträge hier sonst alle ot sind und gelöscht werden müssten.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Muß man dir denn alles servieren?
> "Anders als der Ländervergleich der Weltbank berücksichtigt er nicht nur  das Pro-Kopf-Einkommen, sondern ebenso die Lebenserwartung  und den Bildungsgrad mit Hilfe der Anzahl an Schuljahren, die ein  25-Jähriger absolviert hat sowie der voraussichtlichen Dauer der  Ausbildung eines Kindes im Einschulungsalter. Der Faktor Lebenserwartung gilt als Indikator für Gesundheitsfürsorge, Ernährung und Hygiene; das Bildungsniveau  steht, ebenso wie das Einkommen, für erworbene Kenntnisse und die  Teilhabe am öffentlichen und politischen Leben für einen angemessenen Lebensstandard."
> Human Development Index



Und woher bekommen die die Daten um das zu erfassen? Reisen die in die Länder und fragen die Menschen oder bekommen die die Daten von der dortigen Regierung geliefert?
Ich denke eher letzteres und du kannst die Daten so hinbiegen dass sie für dich passen. Von der Realität sind sie aber weit entfernt.
Nachprüfen kannst du sie jedenfalls nicht weil es in dem Land keine Pressefreiheit gibt. Du kannst also nicht einfach einreisen und alles kontrollieren.



Sloth schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest: Vollkommende Kritiklosigkeit gegenüber den USA.



Die USA kann und wird für eine Menge Dinge kritisiert. Z.B. für ihre Finanzpolitik oder für ihre Außenpolitik unter Bush. Bush musste eine Menge Kritik einstecken. Sowohl vom Ausland als auch vom Inland und deshalb haben die Republikaner damals auch keine Chance gegen Obama gehabt.



Sloth schrieb:


> Ich habe doch eben von einem Embargo gesprochen, oder etwa nicht?



Die UN hat ein Embargo festgelegt. Nord Korea darf keine Waffen mehr ins Ausland verkaufen und es dürfen keine Luxusgüter nach Nord Korea verkauft werden.
Natürlich dürfen sie CNC Maschinen verkaufen. Sie dürfen auch Reis verkaufen oder Autos -- wenn sie denn welche produzieren würden.



Sloth schrieb:


> Dazu zitiere ich die britische Zeitung The Guardian:
> "If the UK was a young couple after a mortgage, only loan sharks would give a second glance."
> Britain v Germany: how do their economies compare? | World news | The Guardian


 
England hat sich zu einer Dienstleistungsgesellschaft entwickelt. Der Banken Sektor ist die größte Einnahmequelle. Daher ist die britische Regierung auch so bemüht dass es keine Einschränkungen für die britischen Banken gibt.
Deutschland hat sich auch zu einen Dienstleistungsland entwickelt produziert aber trotzdem noch sehr viele Dinge in der Industrie. Deutsche Autos gelten weltweit als die besten. Deutsche Maschinen sind weltweit sehr begehrt. 



Sloth schrieb:


> Drygalla ist aus dem Polizeidienst und dem olympischen Dorf verschwunden.
> Die Armut mag hier hier zwar ein hohes Niveau haben, aber der Trend geht nach unten. Das Bildungsnivau sinkt usw.



Das ist ihre Entscheidung. Ist aber nicht Thema des Threads. Ich sagte ja dass du vom Thema abkommst. 



Sloth schrieb:


> "Die deutsche Wirtschaft könnte laut einer Studie bis zum Jahr 2040  europaweit absteigen und hinter das derzeit noch schwache Polen  zurückfallen. Diese Prognose hat die Brüsseler Denkfabrik Centre for  European Policy Studies (CEPS) am Montag in Brüssel präsentiert.
> 
> Polen werde schon in 20 Jahren wirtschaftlich besser dastehen als  Deutschland, lautet die These des CEPS-Leiters Daniel Gros, die er in  dem Buch „Nachkrisenzeit“ gemeinsam mit der Journalistin Sonja  Sagmeister aufgestellt hat.
> 
> ...



Was soll ich denn bitte von Studien halten die 20 oder 30 Jahre in die Zukunft gerichtet sind?
Als die Telekom an die Börse ging hatten alle auch gesagt dass die Telekom in 20 Jahren das größte Telekommunikationsunternehmen der Welt ist und dass ihre Aktien mit zu den wertvollsten am Aktienmarkt zähen werden.
Schau dir jetzt mal den Aktienkurs der Telekom an. Was ist denn davon geblieben?
Solche Studien sind meiner Meinung nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie stehen.



Sloth schrieb:


> Google doch mal:
> 
> Slums in Nordkorea:
> https://www.google.de/search?q=slum...lla:de:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb
> ...



Nein. In Brasilien kannst du einreisen und Fotos von den Slums machen.
In Nordkorea kannst du nicht einreisen und keine Fotos machen.
Außerdem musst du mal bedenken wie Slums entstehen.
Die Bevölkerung auf dem Land hat keine Arbeit und geht in die Stadt und Arbeit zu finden. Für alle gibt es aber nicht genug Wohnraum also müssen sich die Menschen vom Land selbst helfen und errichten eben solche Slumstädte.
In Nordkorea gibt es aber keine Arbeit in der Stadt. Ergo reisen die Menschen vom Land erst gar nicht in die Stadt um Arbeit zu suchen. 



Sloth schrieb:


> Kühlschränke und CNC Maschienen, die unter einem Embargo stehen, kauft  keiner. Raketen schon. Im Artikel steht, daß fast alle täglich was zu  essen haben. Das ist die Realität. Und die ist weit weg von der  permanenten Hungersnot, die uns suggeriert wird.



Ich habe oben geschrieben dass Waffen unter dem Embargo stehen. Sonst nichts.
Dass sie ihren Reis verkaufen den sie produzieren machen sie nur deswegen um Devisen zu bekommen damit sie Produkte kaufen können die das Regime benötigt. Die Militärs müssen schließlich zufrieden gestellt werden. Kim kann es sich nicht leisten dass das Militär unzufrieden ist denn dann würde er sehr schnell seine Macht verlieren.



Sloth schrieb:


> Des  einen Information als Propaganda diffamieren, des anderen Propaganda  als Information bezeichnen. Wo sind denn die Belege für die angeblichen  Gräueltaten?



Frag doch mal Nord Koreaner die geflohen sind. 



Sloth schrieb:


> Pfff, wenn ich etwas nicht belege, gilt das hier solange als Lüge, bis ich einen Beweis erbracht habe. Jetzt muß ich aber auch noch beweisen, daß du Unrecht hast? Ich sehe die Bilder von Opfern der US-Folter, aber ich sehe keine Bilder von Folter in Nordkorea.



du siehst deswegen die Bilder der Opfer von US Folter weil es in den USA eine freie Presse gibt die das recherchieren und dann darüber berichten kann.
In Nordkorea gibt es keine frei Presse. Niemand berichtet über die Folterungen und macht Fotos. Also kannst du keine Berichte und Fotos haben.
Aber nur weil du keine Fotos hast existiert das für dich dann nicht?
Die Menschen die dem Regime und der Folter entkommen sind, sind für dich alles Lügner?



Sloth schrieb:


> "Freie und unabhängige Presse"



Ja. Das gibt es hier. Sonst wäre Wulff immer noch Bundespräsident und die Parteien hätten Milliarden Gelder illegal in die Schweiz gebracht. 



Sloth schrieb:


> Man kann nicht immer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.
> 
> Eingekerkerte US-Bürger:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist allgemein bekannt. Liegt aber daran dass die USA keine Bildungspolitik machen sondern sie kaputt sparen.
Sie bauen lieber Gefängnisse als Sozialprojekte anzukurbeln.
Natürlich kannst du das kritisieren. Das kritisieren viele. Auch in den USA wird das kritisiert.
Aber wie viele Menschen sitzen in Nord Koreanischen Gefängnissen? Menschen die nichts gemacht haben als öffentlich ihre Meinung zu sagen oder einen Blog zu führen?



Sloth schrieb:


> Die USA sind doch der Maßstab, an dem die Freiheit gemessen wird.



Wie kommst du darauf?
Die USA sind spätestens seit der Einführung der Patriot Akte kein Maßstab mehr für Freiheit.
In einem Land wo du ohne Anwalt oder Anhörung einfach eingesperrt werden kannst ist von Freiheit nicht mehr soviel übrig geblieben. Und Ich bezeichne ein Land nicht unbedingt als frei wenn man dort Waffen frei kaufen und besitzen darf.
Ich hoffe sehr dass Obama oder dessen Nachfolger dieses Gesetz wieder abschafft und endlich das Gefangenen Lager auf Kuba schließen. 



Sloth schrieb:


> Also ist klar, daß verdeutlicht werden muß, was für ein Maßstab das eigentlich ist. Zu Nordkorea: Ich habe lediglich über Arirang berichtet, aber es wurde hier einhellig schlecht gemacht und ich habe es verteidigt. Dann wurde das ganze Land herabgewürdigt und ich habe aufgezeigt, daß diese Unterstellungen an der Realität scheitern, bzw es Heuchelei ist, den Finger auf ein Land zu richten, während hier politische Verfolgung an der Tagesordnung ist. Frau Drygalla z.B. wurde diffamiert und ihre sportlichen und beruflichen Karrieren wurden zerstört, weil ihr Freund bei der NPD war. Was das mit Freiheit und Demokratie zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Bevor man also ohne Vorkenntnisse ein Land beledigt, sollte man vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.



Ich habe gesagt dass solche Großveranstaltungen in Nordkorea normal sind und dass es davon mehrere gibt. Nicht nur das.
Und dass sie dazu dienen das Volk zu besänftigen oder zu unterhalten oder als Propaganda oder alles ist meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls offensichtlich.
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wieso du das mit den olympischen Spielen vergleichst? 
Bei den Spielen in London nehmen eine Menge Sportler aus vielen Ländern Teil. Wie viele Länder sind denn bei der Veranstaltung in Nord Korea beteiligt?


----------



## Sloth (12. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und woher bekommen die die Daten um das zu erfassen? Reisen die in die Länder und fragen die Menschen oder bekommen die die Daten von der dortigen Regierung geliefert?
> Ich denke eher letzteres und du kannst die Daten so hinbiegen dass sie für dich passen. Von der Realität sind sie aber weit entfernt.
> Nachprüfen kannst du sie jedenfalls nicht weil es in dem Land keine Pressefreiheit gibt. Du kannst also nicht einfach einreisen und alles kontrollieren.
> 
> ...


 Sinnlos, das näher zu erörtern, da du alles relativierst. *DU* biegst es dir hin, wie es dir passt. *DU *bist der Realit fern. Erst nach Quellen schreien, dann einfach nicht akzeptieren und zerreden. Du stehst plötzlich höher als die UN, als die Fachpresse usw.
Wenn sie aber schreiben, was du dir wünscht, ist es auf einem wieder die freie Presse. Diskutiere doch mit einem Smiley, dem hier z.B:


----------



## Sloth (12. August 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Die Links hab ich gelesen und die topicbezogenen Sätze von dir beantwortet, also ignorierst du meine Argumente.
> Zu den ot-Fragen: Mach entsprechende Threads auf und ich diskutier gern mit dir weiter (zumindest wenn du mal sachlich bleibst und die Unterstellungen unterlässt).


Nein, deine Argumente wurde bereits im Strang "bearbeitet". Diese zu wiederholen, als ob dies nicht geschehen wäre, ist nicht ehrenvoll.




Uter schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...diy-cnc-fraese-das-etwas-andere-tagebuch.html


Oha! Tatsache! Sehr löblich!
Ein Vergleich mit industriell gefertigten und eingesetzten CNC Maschienen ist aber ebenso hanebüchen.
Die Kernkomponenten dieser selbstgebauten Maschiene sind simpel und wurden überdies bestellt. Auch ein Nordkoreaner könnte so ein Ding zusammenfrickeln. Das auf die Stufe einer industriellen hochmodernen und ultrapräzisen CNC Maschiene zu stellen, disqualifiziert dich.




Uter schrieb:


> Dann berichte doch darüber, aber wenn du ehrlich bist geht es dir doch auch nur um eine politische Diskussion. Deswegen würde ich dir vorschlagen den Titel des Thread in etwas wie "Lebensbedingungen in Nordkorea" zu ändern, da die letzten Beiträge hier sonst alle ot sind und gelöscht werden müssten.


Nein. Arirang passte halt am ehesten in Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft und hätte ruyven_macaran mich nicht gezwungen, ein politisches Thema hinzuzufügen, welches ich mir dann nachträglich ausgedacht habe, wäre uns diese Diskussion erspart geblieben.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2012)

Da der TE anscheinend keine sachliche Diskussion sucht und auf die Mitschreiber nicht eingeht, des weiteren auch noch OT von sich gibt, wird hier geschlossen.


----------

